# Funny videos to stave off the misery



## Polednice

Because sometimes pictures just aren't enough.

To begin, here's an example of my kind of humour - crass, disgusting, and surreal. Note that the content is strongly suggestive, but not explicit.


----------



## clavichorder

Ramen noodles are profound and serious business:


----------



## Polednice

A performance of my new favourite poem. Start at 0:40.


----------



## Dodecaplex

*For those who know what this is about:*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## reffohelgnid

From one of the geniuses of comedy.


----------



## violadude

I don't know if anyone will think this is funny but here's a weird video I made when I was a junior in high school I think. I think it's kind of funny.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Have we seen this one?


----------



## Philip

Wooo some of these videos are waay too serious and subtle to stave off my misery, thank god violadude toned it down a little bit..






Must watch the second part at *2:12* at least


----------



## Guest

This is one seriously cute little kid!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Wow. Looks pretty good. I'll see if I can order it on Amazon! Haha! :lol:


----------



## aleazk

I love british humour!, it's very sophisticated


----------



## aleazk




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My personal favourite:


----------



## Guest

This video shows a far more highly evolved species than in the previous video.


----------



## violadude

Kontrapunctus said:


> This video shows a far more highly evolved species than in the previous video.


I......LOVE.....dogs!!!!


----------



## Guest

OK, what's worse: the out of tune guitar or mom's...umm..."vocals"?


----------



## emiellucifuge

One of my favourite scenes from my favourite tv show.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

FALLING MADNESS


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chrythes

emiellucifuge said:


> One of my favourite scenes from my favourite tv show.


Yeah, a good one, and a great show until the 6th season.

Here's another one -


----------



## Vaneyes

*Drama.

*


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Norse




----------



## WolfAlphaX

Love Victor Borge!


----------



## Polednice




----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Makes me wonder what they were looking at...


----------



## Philip

guys, am i right?


----------



## Philip

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Makes me wonder what they were looking at...


well, there's one particular scene in the movie Brüno...


----------



## Couchie

Philip said:


> guys, am i right?


The secret is the enormous blue Ikea canvas bags. Nice long straps so you only have to carry your 100 lbs of groceries 1 inch off the ground in just 2 bags.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Couchie said:


> The secret is the enormous blue Ikea canvas bags. Nice long straps so you only have to carry your 100 lbs of groceries 1 inch off the ground in just 2 bags.


Is it lighter if it's closer to the ground?


----------



## Lenfer

I would very much like to get one of these.


----------



## Lenfer

This one is for *Hilly* ​


----------



## Vaneyes

Lenfer said:


> I would very much like to get one of these.


What vegetables would you serve with it?


----------



## presto

A little movie I made a few years ago...........you might find funny or not!


----------



## violadude

Courtesy of Polednice via Facebook.


----------



## Norse

What's that? You want to see a Japenese guy in lederhosen yodeling and clucking like chicken over a discobeat?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Lenfer said:


> I would very much like to get one of these.


:O I NEEED ONE!

Holy crap I want a pig now.


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> What vegetables would you serve with it?


Well he could eat any leftovers from your meals and piggies love apples.


----------



## Couchie

I would love it, raise it, and then slaughter it and make sausages. And then love it more than ever.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Well he could eat any leftovers from your meals and piggies love apples.


Are you saying you would eat its food _with_ it?!


----------



## Lenfer

Couchie said:


> I would love it, raise it, and then slaughter it and make sausages. And then love it more than ever.


They don't grow bigger than that so you'd have mini sausages plus they are not bred for tastiness they are bred for cuteness! 



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you saying you would eat its food _with_ it?!


Apples for snack time everything else would depend on the piggy what he/she likes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> They don't grow bigger than that so you'd have mini sausages plus they are not bred for tastiness they are bred for cuteness!
> 
> Apples for snack time everything else would depend on the piggy what he/she likes.


Wouldn't you rather eat what you want to eat, rather than what the pig wants to eat?


----------



## science

Years ago I observed that during the David Lynch masterpiece _Eraserhead_, all the women in the laughed constantly, while the men were tense and quiet. I cannot explain that.

Today I discovered the opposite phenomenon. Here is an old classic video, which I find hilarious, I laugh till I cry watching it (and check the Scottish version as well), but it really, really disturbs my wife and she didn't let me finish watching it.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Guest




----------



## graaf




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DmitriShostabrovich

Any of you guys ever seen Spaced?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ravndal

what the hell


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Norse




----------



## jani




----------



## science




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jani

Ok i know that some of you might think that this is childish (Prank calls) but i don't remember when was the last time i laughed this hard.


----------



## Guest

That is hilarious, but assuming it's real, it's hard to believe that idiot would stay on the phone so long! (There's another 14:45 of it in part two!)


----------



## jani

Kontrapunctus said:


> That is hilarious, but assuming it's real, it's hard to believe that idiot would stay on the phone so long! (There's another 14:45 of it in part two!)


He has over +80 prank call vids on his 2 channels.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I originally posted this in the Funny Pictures Thread, but this thread is the proper place for it. And it deserves a second viewing. :lol:


----------



## Lenfer

science said:


>


I enjoyed this... Ah did.  Thanks *Science*.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This isn't so funny as it is *awesome*, but there are some funny parts, like when he says, "Why the hell am I here and not in Russia?" I wonder if the subtitles were dubbed a little like a spoof in some spots.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## rojo

Not so much funny as kinda cool.

The illusion of peace.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Warning: The people filming it use a lot of profanity.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ravndal

^haha.






idiots


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You're suppose to align this commentary while listening to the Beethoven Symphony no. 5 (1st mvmt.)


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Sorry--it's no longer available.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Crudblud




----------



## Guest




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ralfy said:


>


OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BEST THING I HAVE SEEN IN MY LIFE!!! :lol:

When I was watching that I was just thinking wtf but at the end it all made perfect sense.


----------



## Lunasong

Call Me Maybe - ChatRoulette version. I laughed all the way through it - twice.


----------



## belfastboy

It's just.....weird!


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Chrythes




----------



## Ravndal

Hah


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ravndal

Nice one, Vaneyes


----------



## jani

Gotta love Metalacalypse!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ravndal

Haha. 2 great comedians


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Ravndal

I think she liked it. Haha :lol:


----------



## belfastboy

Vaneyes said:


>


Love this.......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

QUIZ TIME! WHO DO YA KNOW???






Don't worry, I only knew about 60% of them myself. :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

It's very impressive. Let's just hope that he will have what we define a 'normal' life, and he can chose his own path. And if that path is piano, let's hope he will see past the fact that he is a child prodigy, and *try* to play with some depth 






Try to steer away from the comments below.. So much pathetic..


----------



## Ravndal

http://techland.time.com/2012/06/14/this-bed-makes-itself-we-shall-call-it-smart-bed/


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## rojo

Tooo cute! I've watched this a bunch of times already, makes me smile.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Maybe I should upload a baby video of myself when I was jamming to the Sabre Dance by Khachaturian.


----------



## ArthurBrain

Pythons always good for a laugh IMO...


----------



## norman bates




----------



## ArthurBrain

Anyone who's had a joke fall flat should relate to this...


----------



## Lenfer

I was listening to *John Cage's* work on *YouTube* I happen to see this in the suggestions. Slight *WTF*!? *YouTube* moment...






*Sorry for the strong language in the video.*​


----------



## Guest

^ I'd love to see a video of the actual beat down!


----------



## Lenfer

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^ I'd love to see a video of the actual beat down!


I don't normally watching fighting (just thought it strange to be next to a *John Cage* video) what is the "beat down"?


----------



## aleazk

This one is a classic in this forum:

John Cage playing _amplified cacti_ and plant materials _with a feather_


----------



## Guest

@ Lenfer: a "beat down" is slang for getting beaten up/knocked out, etc.

I have no words for this video:


----------



## Mesa

The dead musician i would most like to have a drink with. Titanic levels of jollity would ensue.


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


>


Thanks *Vaneyes*, I've seen this before always reminds me of my other half as he is *Scottish* makes me smile.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## violadude

Everything I think is funny is too controversial to post.


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> Everything I think is funny is too controversial to post.


controversial = pornographic? If not then I think you'll be fine. ^_^


----------



## Norse

More Fats


----------



## violadude

Lenfer said:


> controversial = pornographic? If not then I think you'll be fine. ^_^


No, not pornographic. Just divisive


----------



## Guest

Here's a compilation of funny newscaster mistakes. Some involve naughty words.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lenfer said:


>


GASP!

Someone else on talkclassical knows the Moomintroll series!!!!!

@Lenfer have you read any of the books? I've read many of them, I loved them when I was little! As part Swede, I hail them as a part of my heritage.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> GASP!
> 
> Someone else on talkclassical knows the Moomintroll series!!!!!
> 
> @Lenfer have you read any of the books? I've read many of them, I loved them when I was little! As part Swede, I hail them as a part of my heritage.


I watched all the moomin episodes when i was a kid.
But this video really made me lol


----------



## Vaneyes

C'est la vie.


----------



## clavichorder

I know this is a serious work of art and all, but there is something inherently hilarious about Sci-Fi Gansta Rappers...


----------



## Vaneyes

"Buck up!"


----------



## Vaneyes

*Darwin Award of the Century *goes to Angry Wheelchair Man.


----------



## Ramako

I know this is a proper film, but any moment I just expect him to turn round, get his communicator out and start saying "Kirk to Enterprise..."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> C'est la vie.


"Forgotten on the floor" awwwwww 

:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> *Darwin Award of the Century *goes to Angry Wheelchair Man.


That's terrible!!!  I hope he came out alive. It disturbs me to watch videos of people that actually die in the video.  I mean, what he did was stupid, but I'm not gonna say I'm glad he died, if he did.


----------



## jani




----------



## Mephistopheles

Kontrapunctus said:


> @ Lenfer: a "beat down" is slang for getting beaten up/knocked out, etc.
> 
> I have no words for this video:


Sweet jesus, is it possible that there is a violinist more annoying than Nigel Kennedy?


----------



## Chrythes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jani

Thank me after you watch this vid!
You will learn how to open a door PROPERLY! 
( Turn on the subtitles)


----------



## Vaneyes

Another time-waster.


----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> "Buck up!"


It wasn't that funny, but I did laugh at the kid at the birthday party that looked like a psycho.


----------



## clavichorder

A former president had some important things to say!





[/VIDEO]


----------



## mamascarlatti

Vaneyes said:


>


Brilliant. I'm preparing a ESL Teacher training workshop about the way that language works in chunks rather than isolated words and this will be a perfect introduction to the concepts I want to discuss.


----------



## Lunasong

Happy video - father sends his son's toy train into space on a weather balloon. Train makes it back to earth OK!


----------



## Ramako

Lunasong said:


> Happy video - father sends his son's toy train into space on a weather balloon. Train makes it back to earth OK!


Is that for real  wow!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ramako said:


> Is that for real  wow!


And it's blinking too! Are toys that fancy nowadays?? :O


----------



## Lunasong

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And it's blinking too! Are toys that fancy nowadays?? :O


from video notes:
_I animated Stanley's face with After Effects and Photoshop to bring him to life how I imagine my son sees him._


----------



## Crudblud

Wasn't it enough just to say "hey look, here's the Earth from space, isn't it beautiful?" No, we had to stick a toy train on a balloon and animate it in order to insult not only the intelligence of the viewers (although it is youtube, so make of that what you will) but also the vivid and brilliant imagination of children. What is wrong with people?


----------



## rojo

Vaneyes said:


>


I've listened to a fair amount of Carlin in the past. I don't agree with everything he has said, but the rest of this particular show is intriguing as well. It can readily be found and is well worth viewing/hearing, imho. I would post it, but there's foul language involved. One might try: George Carlin - The American Dream.


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Guest

Warning: has a naughty word in it.


----------



## Mephistopheles

Kontrapunctus said:


> Warning: has a naughty word in it.


I'm the dweeb who would be seriously pissed at those attention whores.


----------



## Norse




----------



## Lunasong

UT engineering had a flash mob during their first exam last year also.


----------



## jani

Gotta love Triumph!


----------



## rojo

Pig rescues baby goat


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## jani

Conan teaching blues for the kids


----------



## violadude

Ravndal said:


>


I was just on my way to post this. You beat me to it.


----------



## rojo

Pet interviews - Guinea Pig


----------



## violadude

rojo said:


> Pet interviews - Guinea Pig


I love that user!


----------



## rojo

^ I've watched that video like 10 times. "Don't you do that sometimes? Play Turtle Turtle?" :lol:


----------



## Wandering

DART scene from Old School


----------



## Norse




----------



## jani

You don't mess with Chuck. When kids go to bed they check their closet for boogieman but when the boogieman goes to sleep he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.


----------



## Norse

Mike Stoklasa (the guy behind the infamous Mr. Plinkett Star Wars reviews) has a web show with his buddy Jay where they talk about movies. Here they're reviewing a 'fake' trailer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Gonna post this on the canada thread too. :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

Pon Pon Wey Wey Pon wey Pon Pon


----------



## Lunasong

jani said:


> Conan teaching blues for the kids


This made me laugh so hard I cried. Thank you, jani!


----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


> This made me laugh so hard I cried. Thank you, jani!


Thank that great ginger Irish-american person!


----------



## jani

I laughed so much during this interview, the stereotypical "Apu" Indian accent, and the very funny pronunciation of Alexis name xDD!!!
( might not be funny for you but i don't know we will see.)


----------



## Lunasong

Selling band candy - a lot of us have done it.


----------



## DrKilroy

I do not know if this counts... 






Best regards, Dr


----------



## aleazk

homeopathic emergency room


----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## arpeggio

*YouTube yucks.*

In other forums, notice I said plural, there where threads that had humorous music videos. I could not find one here. So I thought I would. If I goofed and there is one, please let me know. I will start with one of my favorites.


----------



## pjang23




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## arpeggio

Yuck part two


----------



## EricABQ

Hey, I finally agree with Hitler about something.


----------



## sah

http://www.talkclassical.com/2017-igudesman-joo.html


----------



## Norse

This is how I work out.


----------



## arpeggio

*"Funny videos to stave off the misery" thread*

I just discovered the "Funny videos to stave off the misery" thread. It appears to be a more general humor thread instead of a thread targeting music. The Cage/Hitler and 12-Tone Videos have already been posted over there. Sorry about that. 

I have a few more funny music videos. Should I continue posting them here or continue in "Funny videos to stave off the misery"?


----------



## mamascarlatti

arpeggio said:


> I have a few more funny music videos. Should I continue posting them here or continue in "Funny videos to stave off the misery"?


You'll see that I merged the threads.


----------



## arpeggio

*Olsen Gang. Orchestrated Heist*



mamascarlatti said:


> You'll see that I merged the threads.


Sounds good to me.

I hope this will new to everybody.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Not very funny, but entertaining in its own way, if you like this kind of stuff. :tiphat:


----------



## Norse

(In celebration of the Disney / Star Wars news.)


----------



## Turangalîla

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Not very funny, but entertaining in its own way, if you like this kind of stuff. :tiphat:


That was actually kinda scary... :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> That was actually kinda scary... :lol:


Yeah, it's suppose to be a short horror film.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jani




----------



## clavichorder

This is pretty funny!


----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

All of the clips are funny, but I think the last one made me laugh the hardest.


----------



## Guest

Sort of a cross between funny and just plain cruel!


----------



## violadude




----------



## mamascarlatti

Stop Press. Muti has a sense of humour.


----------



## Vaneyes

Samsung goes creepy.


----------



## Norse

A little disturbing, but pretty funny.


----------



## Ravndal

hahah


----------



## Vaneyes

Tom may be morphing into Don Knotts.


----------



## Vaneyes

So close, to a Darwin Awards nomination.


----------



## rojo

Security camera video captures good too.


----------



## Norse




----------



## Vaneyes

Bloopers


----------



## hawk




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I would have to say the piece below is possibly the funniest thing I've ever heard by Shostakovich.






It goes without saying MERRY CHRISTMAS derrrrrr!  Or was it Thanksgiving this was originally written for? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nothing beats Black Friday at Walmart to bring out the best in humanity.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


> Nothing beats Black Friday at Walmart to bring out the best in humanity.


My parents payed probably 100 times more for my flute headjoint, which is my most prized possession. Is a silly phone worth getting trampled over for??


----------



## violadude

hawk said:


>


That sounds more like a recorder than a flute, unless it's a Baroque flute.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> That sounds more like a recorder than a flute, unless it's a Baroque flute.


Yeah, that's not a flute.

But this is!






It's always awesome to see everyone's favorite instrument featured in such a way. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Richard Jeni (1957 - 2007). We lost two great "American social commentators" within a year. Jeni, and then Carlin.


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Norse




----------



## Guest




----------



## rojo

Here's a mellow little seasonal tune: The Music Theory Song (Intervals Roasting)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Cnote11

Fox News....


----------



## rojo

Never doubt humanity...


----------



## Ramako

This isn't that funny I guess, but still I like it!


----------



## presto

This is funny, and even funny-er because it was filmed round my house.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


>


Which finger?  :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

I don't think any video can stave off the misery caused by the horrific shootings in Connecticut today.


----------



## Ravndal

Eagle snatches a kid


----------



## Ravndal

not as fun as kids getting snatched by eagles. but still.. amazing dance.


----------



## Lunasong

I saw ~ 100 memes on Reddit yesterday about eagles and kids, but never previously saw the video that launched them.


----------



## Norse

Interesting repertoire choice..


----------



## Ravndal

Norse said:


> Interesting repertoire choice..


Hahahaha. Whaaat....


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## violadude




----------



## Flamme

Fite me irl...Do u even lift???


----------



## violadude




----------



## Flamme

Ravndal said:


> Eagle snatches a kid


http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/1...by-being-snatched-by-eagle-score-a-viral-hit/


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't think any video can stave off the misery caused by the horrific shootings in Connecticut today.


I cant believe those guys from Wetbro Baptistic Churche went there...For god sake Democracy is cool to use but but easily to Abuse...


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> I cant believe those guys from Wetbro Baptistic Churche went there...For god sake Democracy is cool to use but but easily to Abuse...


They tried, but they were blocked. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...rotest-newtown-victim-funeral-_n_2331880.html

Yeah, I can't believe their hateful slogans are protected by the First Amendment, especially at funerals of dead children and soldiers.


----------



## Guest

Ultimate Fails Compilation 2012 || Best Fails of the Year!
The Best Fails of 2012.

http://fliiby.com/file/1406383/3o3dxf3xa9h.html


----------



## Flamme

On repeat the whole day laugh my a** out...


----------



## Guest

Top 10 funny videos compilation countdown watch in HQ for better quality.

http://fliiby.com/file/619501/2egy720fy2.html


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme

Roflmao


----------



## Guest

Saved by the recording engineer...


----------



## Guest

Video description: me and my homie kyle chilled out in the garden in high mode and kyle did something veeery funny 

http://fliiby.com/file/1417398/agxn7y72ki8.html


----------



## EricABQ




----------



## Flamme

Kute kitty...


----------



## Wandering

^ Poor Possum.

Here's some good cat vids.


----------



## Flamme

I didnt expect those p unches!Cats are very territorial animals...Although possum can be pretty rough fighter too


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try this one


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Dancing elephants, freak exercise mobs, and the BEST ******* exercise instructor EVER. From TV Carnage's "Let's Work It Out!" DVD extras.

http://fliiby.com/file/1419815/qdtzd5i329i.html


----------



## Flamme

LOL


----------



## Ravndal

Vaneyes said:


>


Used to be one of my favorite movies


----------



## Flamme

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-water-freezes-instantly-in-Siberias-41C.html


----------



## Vaneyes

This guy's still around? Amazin'...not.


----------



## Vaneyes

Update re *Nike Golf: No Cup is Safe* commercial. Both of the video's subjects missed the cut this week at Abu Dhabi.

Rory & Tiger are not ready for primetime. Oh well, the world's Nos. 1 & 2 tippy-toed away with a combined $4M in appearance fees. :lol:


----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Mesa

If you enjoyed this, i strongly suggest checking out everything else on the channel. The most phenomenally intelligent, astute and downright silly comedians on youtube. I hope Hollywood has the balls to let them have a crack at a feature length at some point.


----------



## clavichorder

Another funny, yummy, and oddly heart warming scene from Tampopo:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I loved the old but really unique commercials that had the great element of surprise...











:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pist - I'm spilling the beans on early AC/DC, don't think it widely known out side Oz some of the earlier (Spinal Tap) moments, refer below:


----------



## Ravndal

Hahaha


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Ravndal

man, this guy is hilarious


----------



## Vaneyes

"13 more yards," oh, if I could only trust them.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mesa




----------



## Turangalîla

Our English teacher was laughing so hard at this he replayed it four times :lol:


----------



## Crudblud




----------



## Vaneyes

Awesome, dude.


----------



## jani

I somehow stumbled upon on this video


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Turangalîla




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More Frogs/ Toads


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

??????????????


----------



## Turangalîla

This isn't at all funny, but with my dad's birthday being on Sunday, I thought I should share it...very touching.


----------



## presto

This might cheer you up, my latest movie. 
I play 5 different characters, good old fashioned humour.


----------



## Norse




----------



## Vaneyes

iCream


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Vaneyes

The Lakers could use this guy.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I find this one deeply disturbing......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is really catchy. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Chrythes

The Onion News.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chrythes said:


> The Onion News.


Is this real - it is very bad - sure this is not serious?


----------



## Chrythes

This is a satire of a news network. None of the stories there are real, though some might seem legit because of the absurd resemblance or possibility that such things could actually happen.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mmmmmmmmmmm Aussie style, also called going way too far


----------



## Flamme

Not exactly ''funny'' but VERY inspirational...This guy is like Demi God...Such a calm walk such relaxed behaviour...Like a walk in the park...And after a ''miracle'' locked up with hand cuffs he is smiling peacefully his body is still like he went to shop for groceries...




On constant repeat...Its a kind of magic!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Sounds like the long lost Monty Python version mixed with dude where's my car, Tolkien would be proud.............. seems to include guest appearances from Derek and Clive thrown in, with Spike Milligan for good measure !!

"All that is glitter does not gold,
Not all wanderers are lost are those who ;
wither the old that is strong does not ,
root deep are reached by the not frose"


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

[video]http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/When+you+realize+it+s+too+late+to+run_16e942_44633 02.gif[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is this real - it is very bad - sure this is not serious?


The Onion often produces very realistic videos, but they are all fake and use actors. The really crossed the line with an interview with a child molester a few years ago.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Some nice train pics from a recent Oz train trip I had - Puffing Billy out of Melbourne an old favorite......... note the surprise guests in the last pic


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Aussies on TC forgive me- maybe some things are best forgotten......................


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Aussies on TC forgive me- maybe some things are best forgotten......................


I was expecting Rolf Harris' masterful take on this song!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Sorry to disappoint you, could start a thread on stairway to heaven covers but it's best left alone........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Sorry to disappoint you, could start a thread on stairway to heaven covers but it's best left alone........


However, this would be more your taste...............


----------



## jani

Windows revenge!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151278369745296


----------



## jani

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> However, this would be more your taste...............


I think that i am gonna spend rest of my day playing guitar while watching Franks interviews.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> I think that i am gonna spend rest of my day playing guitar while watching Franks interviews.


You should try Norman Gunston (Guy in the video- actually a very good Aussie Actor Gary McDonald and ex Aunty Jack Show cast member), who in the seventies used to terrorise (annoy) the rock world (amongst other things), with his Dada styled humour- check out his interview with Paul and Linda McCartney circa 1976 - don't think Paul was very amused..... Lines like -your fruit shop didn't do too well Paul, who's idea was it, Johns?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> Windows revenge!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151278369745296


I thought it was going to be Windows 95 or Apple/ Linux something


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More Norman Gunston - and promise no more.........


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Can he be the next president! PLEASE.........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Norse

Vaneyes said:


>


Whoever named that video seems to have completely misunderstood what Carlin is actually saying.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Norse said:


> Whoever named that video seems to have completely misunderstood what Carlin is actually saying.


Are you sure? Or is that just like the global warming debate...........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Praeludium

:lol:


----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


>


What if---- the car does not like you and runs away or steals itself


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jani

Vaneyes said:


>


I can't find the real pic now but it used this template and it said:
Steve: So they said that you need a degree to succeed.
Bill: They said that to you too?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes

Kim Jong-Un once scored 200 points in a basketball game, and so, this friendship has blossomed.

View attachment 15489


----------



## jani

Conan got the names of the composers wrong, or did he?
He actually has a extreamly rare footage of Ludwig Van Beethoven at vienna in 1820.!!!
http://teamcoco.com/video/fan-corrections-the-wrong-beethoven


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes

*



*


----------



## Guest

Warning: Contains naughty language.


----------



## Ebab

*Freude schöner Götter Beaker!*


----------



## Crudblud




----------



## Kopachris

Warning: Mild profanity, rude language


----------



## Ryan

This is a funny video


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> This is a funny video


Ryan you think that video is funny?
You should check out this one!


----------



## Ryan

jani said:


> Ryan you think that video is funny?
> You should check out this one!


I actually met him over 20 years ago through a family member in a charity event in Lancashire, he's a really lovely man to meet in real life but all the same, that video does warrant him being taken to the vets to get put down.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## jani

oh sheet


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> oh sheet


That'll teach me for living in the "Free World"


----------



## jani

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That'll teach me for living in the "Free World"
> 
> View attachment 16262


Well we had to fight about our right to see Conan 
We literaly held a campaing, made a Facebook group with thousands of users, made an appeals to politicians etc...


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Jonathan Winters.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

K-Mart: Always classy.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ebab

*Madeline Kahn: You'd Be Surprised (I. Berlin)*

The late, great, _funny_ Madeline Kahn.


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ahammel




----------



## EricABQ

I'm pretty sure this recruit failed this particular lesson.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EricABQ said:


> I'm pretty sure this recruit failed this particular lesson.


Were they North Korean????????


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> I'm pretty sure this recruit failed this particular lesson.


BUTTERFINGERS.:lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Four Lazy Brass Players & One Amazing Multi-Tasker


----------



## Novelette

Not so much funny as sweet. Martha Argerich.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got a great laugh out of this one:






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Q. Is that a fart app?

A. No, sorry, it's me.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Lethal* is a good name for this golf ball. Recently at The Players, it allowed Sergio Garcia to go from T1 to T8 in two holes (two waterballs on 17 and one waterball on 18).


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Vaneyes

Straight talk.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Follow up to my previous one:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Mesa




----------



## Ingélou

Canon on a Cannon: my violin teacher with his friends in Sparrow's Nest park not far from us! 






Fiddle Guru is the one on the far left.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Not really funny; just eerie.


----------



## violadude




----------



## aleazk

^^^, what the heck I just watched?!.


----------



## ahammel

Ingenue said:


> Canon on a Cannon: my violin teacher with his friends in Sparrow's Nest park not far from us!


That's a passacaglia if ever I've heard one.


----------



## BlazeGlory




----------



## Mesa

There's something dreadfully wrong with someone who doesn't smile at this:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Turangalîla

Adorable!


----------



## DrKilroy

He ended it on the tonic!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## BlazeGlory

DrKilroy said:


> He ended it on the tonic!
> 
> Best regards, Dr


He may have started it with several gin and tonics.


----------



## jani

Old but still gets me!


----------



## jurianbai

a String Quartet member with potential millions Youtube hits now! Lol






http://www.classicfm.com/music-news/latest-news/britains-got-talent-egg-thrower-raven-quartet/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-seeing-bandmate-hijack-shows-live-final.html


----------



## clavichorder

Classic "Voyage Home" scene of Spock doing the vulcan hold on a punk rocker on the bus in 1980s San Francisco.


----------



## Guest

Worst scooter driver ever! Be sure to watch until the end.


----------



## Ravndal

LOL


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou

Sorry if this is already up there, but it's just fab - and so British. (Well, if it isn't, it's made by honorary Britons.  )


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ingenue said:


> Sorry if this is already up there, but it's just fab - and so British. (Well, if it isn't, it's made by honorary Britons.  )


I hate to say it but this video (especially the beginning and ending) seems to impart a video double entendre if there is such a thing.


----------



## Ingélou

Spot on, BlazeGlory.  But I don't think it spoils the 'mock-heroic' aspect. 
The snappers are traditional gear, and what they suggest is ... well, precisely!
Remember, Hobby Horses have always been a fertility symbol. Even in Victorian times, it was customary for the man playing the Hobby Horse to nab any passing village girls!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found a hilarious crack video of the Hobbit yesterday, but it has cursing in it, so I'll just post the link without referring to it. It's still well done though!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqaXsnu_NT


----------



## Mesa

So there's apparently an ex-adult performer trying a new career as a an 'Internet personality' (basically, a very dense Jenna Marbles)






Reminds me of someone...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mesa said:


> So there's apparently an ex-adult performer trying a new career as a an 'Internet personality' (basically, a very dense Jenna Marbles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of someone...


Definitely a case of sticking with what you know best..............


----------



## BlazeGlory

OK. This got absolutely no good reaction on the other thread I posted it on so I'll give it one last try here.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ravndal

Oh-My-God


----------



## Ravndal

Mesa said:


> So there's apparently an ex-adult performer trying a new career as a an 'Internet personality' (basically, a very dense Jenna Marbles)
> 
> Reminds me of someone...


That girl sounds like Anna Faris?


----------



## Norse

More like Drew Barrymore. Because she's doing the voice.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

BlazeGlory said:


> OK. This got absolutely no good reaction on the other thread I posted it on so I'll give it one last try here.


I watched it mainly because you said it didn't get a reaction- not sure what to say, the premise is funny I guess but the reactions of all the people say it all- it's just ridiculousness in the extreme I guess funny in an odd way.


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I watched it mainly because you said it didn't get a reaction- not sure what to say, the premise is funny I guess but the reactions of all the people say it all- it's just ridiculousness in the extreme I guess funny in an odd way.


It might not appeal as much to people who aren't familiar with Channel 4's ridiculous "freakshow" documentaries, which purport to be serious but really amount to "look at the freak, go on, look at it, LOOK AT IT!!!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I put this on the star trek thread - but probably makes too much fun of trekkies, so I'll give it one last try here in the BlazeGlory style.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> It might not appeal as much to people who aren't familiar with Channel 4's ridiculous "freakshow" documentaries, which purport to be serious but really amount to "look at the freak, go on, look at it, LOOK AT IT!!!"


Ah - was not sure as Channel 4, has not filtered downunder much yet.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I watched it mainly because you said it didn't get a reaction- not sure what to say, the premise is funny I guess but the reactions of all the people say it all- it's just ridiculousness in the extreme I guess funny in an odd way.


Here is what I don't quite get. This video was done by the duo (I surmise), Mitchell and Webb, that have been hailed as a great comedy team on the "National Sense Of Humor" thread. Everyone to his own taste said the old lady as she kissed the cow. I watched about half of your Trek video and, to be honest, just felt uncomfortable viewing it. It seems to be a little over the top. Oh well! Maybe we should start a new thread, "The Not So Funny Videos That Perpetuate Your Misery."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Glad you liked it- you have to wait for the end.......


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm guessing the guy with the tamborine is the job foreman.


----------



## Vaneyes

An example of tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## Ravndal

woooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Ryan

I am Infracting myself for 48hrs as a result of my recent behaviour.

(Forum member personally nominated himself for Infraction and by no means was forced or subjected to this punishment by the forum admin.)


----------



## Ravndal

Hah. I love this guy!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou

This is my favourite animal video - we have had two Airedales and they are fabulous...






There are dogs ... and there are *Airedales*!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes

Be more dog? That's gotta be a *Manx*, then.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Rehydration




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^^^ Those were way creepy, Rehydration. O_O


----------



## Rehydration

Yes, but I have MOAR! :devil:












I'm an avid Japanese commercial watcher, as you can see.


----------



## DrKilroy

This one is rather weird... 






My sister was browsing pony videos and I saw Wagner's picture there, so I checked it out.  I hoped for some Wagner music, however. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ravndal

This one was really funny


----------



## Vaneyes

Funny as in odd.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart

With apologies to all non-Scots


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Look! It's Stravinsky! :tiphat:


----------



## jani

This is why i love Russel and he is one of my role models.
He just doesn't give a ***** what others think, he just expresses what he feels without any kinda filters, and it makes him very charming and charismatic.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou

Apologies if this is already posted above. I usually don't like 'talking animals' but this is particularly well done...


----------



## Mesa

Been watching tons of these largely terrible 'vine video' things, something that's hip with the kids these days.

This one gets an enormous giggle, though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Have a nice day!


----------



## Guest

Just so there's no confusion, the student's "playing" is fake! Still funny, though.


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Norse




----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Ryan




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mesa




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Tom Vu update...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Vu


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest

Ryan said:


>


The video you posted nearly provoked a cardiac arrest!! What in the name of Ganesh is that guy about? Seriously hilarious and ... very very weird!


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


Music to your ears, hey Vaneyes?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


Vaneyes, where do you find these videos? 
And in true Vu style, I'd like to ask what sort of person in life you are : the small thinker or the big thinker? Hah!!


----------



## Vaneyes

"Be a doer! Not a don'ter!" Meow.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Ferrari "music", a 1963 Ferrari 250 GTO (not this one) sold recently for $52M.






*The Car* sale...

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-02/ferrari-gto-becomes-most-expensive-car-at-52-million.html


----------



## Guest

Warning: Contains spoilers...but they are hilarious!


----------



## Guest

On the one hand, this "spying" seems sort of wrong, but on the other, it's pretty darn cute!


----------



## jurianbai

hope this is the first time it posted here..


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This isn't so funny as it is *awesome*, but there are some funny parts, like when he says, "Why the hell am I here and not in Russia?" I wonder if the subtitles were dubbed a little like a spoof in some spots.


Bravo, bravo! I love it!


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> it was the butterfly i tell you THE BUTTERFLY!!!


Oh, come on, we know that *I* suspect the butterfly....

DON'T POST A PICTURE!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: jk


----------



## Taggart

A really funny video about cats and dogs where the cat *always *gets the best bed!


----------



## Blancrocher

Dave Allen At Large - £10 Note Stuck Under Car Tire


----------



## jani




----------



## Vaneyes

That's strange, I did it for $12.95.


----------



## mstar

^^^^ Aww I feel very bad for him. 
And Vaneyes, you look like Bieber?? :lol:


----------



## Guest

^^^ Wow, I'd rather have a new Jaguar or Mercedes S-Class--or a totally kick-*** audio system!


----------



## Vaneyes

"I just wanted directions."


----------



## jani

Good that the guy in this video ( Calls himself as "The treeman".), understands all the attention and jokes he gets because of this video.

He isn't angry or bothered by the jokes at all.
He has seen the video and comments.






So the reason why he is the angriest guitar player is that, is because his passion is so strong that if he gets a note ´wrong he gets flustered and starts to smash guitars.

He actually has a song called "Graveyard of broken guitars".


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Heave-Ho! Klassik, Vaneyes, klassik !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Weird to see it in colour, though. New technology?


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Weird to see it in colour, though. New technology?


Yeah, the colorization is sacrilege, even if it was done well.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It looked like people were getting badly hurt in that video... notably men.  womp


----------



## Katie

With profound apologies to your virgin ears and puritanical sensibilities./K


----------



## Mesa

CollegeHumor hasn't really been funny in years (more to do with me than them, i assume) but it's still bang on occasionally.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Dog & Kitty

http://rumble.com/viral/v1223438-sleepy-dog-annoyed-by-adorable-kitten.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Good doc. Parts 1 - 9 at YT.


----------



## Flamme

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


>


:lol: No further comments from me, just laughing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I can't imagine my cat going for this...


----------



## ahammel

Some talented new conductors taking _Messiah_ for a spin:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

How about some Flanders and Swann, with music by Mozart


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HAAAAAAAHAHAAAAA!!!


----------



## DrKilroy

Sounds like a really bad didgeridoo!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Animals couldn't care less about The Game tonight.


----------



## cwarchc

I've mentioned Professor Stanley Unwin, on another thread.
For those of you who are unaware of Unwinese 
Here's a clip with him "explaining" classical music. The visuals don't match the audio, however you will get the idea


----------



## scratchgolf

[video=facebook;10201993476619915]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201993476619915&set=vb.1275579889&type=3&theater[/video]

The next Messi

err....Houston. We have a problem


----------



## Guest

Hilarious or scary?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


>


Who the heck would do a prank like that?? Those weirdos...

I laughed sooo hard at the guy that didn't even flinch 1:01 :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The funniest part of this video... is the fact that my PASTOR was the one who took this video!! I don't think he anticipated it going viral like it has! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rocco




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


>


Woah, who wouldn't be freaked out by that?  My first thought would be that she was using black magic, not a telekinesis person, so I wouldn't be so scared of her (I don't fear black magic of _that _kind).


----------



## Rocco




----------



## scratchgolf

First this*






and then this






* Potty mouth disclaimer


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vaneyes

Maybe it's time to reassess your commute. Some *are* worse than others.


----------



## ahammel

And now: members of the Swedish Marines singing _Greased Lightning_:


----------



## PetrB

ahammel said:


> And now: members of the Swedish Marines singing _Greased Lightning_:


Frustrated musical theater majors, to the man: Neil Patrick Harris is their role model and hero


----------



## ahammel

PetrB said:


> Frustrated musical theater majors, to the man: Neil Patrick Harris is their role model and hero


Isn't he everybody's?


----------



## Vaneyes

It's the closest some mall people will get to The Arts, so why not.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhythm

*Conduct Us*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^^^^ DRAT! I wish I was there!! 

HOLY FREAK! I know one of the flutists there! I met her this summer!!  !!!!!


----------



## Rhythm

^^^ There you go! You just never know when a surprise will be in the next video


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My reaction was more like "what the heck?" instead of "hahaha!" Weird thing to put on youtube.  I think I'd like to see him too.


----------



## Rhythm

^^^ Maybe it's time to make room for dancin', turn on the player. 

It's partay time!


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Something tells me this guy gets more tips, Flamme!


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Any Lovecraft fans among us?


----------



## Rhythm

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My reaction was more like "what the heck?" instead of "hahaha!" Weird thing to put on youtube.  I think I'd like to see him too.





Rhythm said:


> ^^^ Maybe it's time to make room for dancin', turn on the player.
> It's partay time!


Hi, Huilunsoittaja. Don't ask me why I had in mind the sneeze vid when responding to you. Some days, I have to work just to find my feet. At the moment, maybe like others, I've got a lot going on in real life.

R. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC

Supposedly this will be a Superbowl commercial. Instant classic. Possibly not for some dog lovers.

http://www.flixxy.com/no-compromises-doberhuahua-audi-2014-super-bowl-commercial.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Vaneyes

That enforces my allergy of Audi.


----------



## jani

This is me doing my drunken dance on the cruise.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Blancrocher

Suppose I might as well be the first one to post this viral filth.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus' post #565 led me inextricably to this:


----------



## SixFootScowl

A real ******* driver training video. These guys are cool! Not the typical You Tube ******* posers:


----------



## Guest

This video sketch is mainly for Inspector Taggart and Ingélou! 
Tell you what, I've always loved the different Scottish accents, even though I suspect many on this forum would appreciate some subtitles. Hah!


----------



## Ingélou

Brilliant, TalkingHead. I don't know if you know this one - and I hope it hasn't been posted here already - but it's relevant and though I've watched it several times, I still fall about laughing. Be aware - it contains bad language, but it's artistically absolutely necessary! 






You need to know a little about Scottish names & pronunciation too - but if you do....! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I *kent* it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Och, weel, Havering Heid, I kent ra first one too, but I didna mind! 
Hae an unco nice day! 

Edit: Here's another classic that I'm sure you've seen, TH, but I don't care how many times I view it. It's fab. 
(Rab C reminds me so much of my late father-in-law...)


----------



## Guest

Havering Heid? Ach, lassie, yer daein' ma heid in!
[_That'll do, TalkingHead, nobody's impressed by your weak attempt at the local patois. Ed._]


----------



## Vaneyes

Even Trump has more diplomacy than this guy.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


>


Thanks for that, Vaneyes--kind of reminds me of this classic:


----------



## Vaneyes

And this year's demonstration sport at Sochi. It looks familiar.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Rhythm

*^^^ I'm with you Vaneyes.*

The score for the vid in the space above was composed by Zack Hemsey. A good digital orchestration, as they tend to go.


----------



## Rhythm

BBC | Sherlock on his violin :lol:


----------



## Rhythm

*Vuvuzela Concert*





Vuvuzela Concert


----------



## Rhythm

*Choreography tells the tale.*

If you're into watching narratives through ballet, you'll probably find this vid either offensive or hilarious. I hope it's the latter .





^ music | from Vivaldi's The Four Seasons


----------



## Rhythm

We No Speak Americano | Cleary & Harding


----------



## Flamme

Wow...


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Rocco

Flamme said:


> Wow...


I normally like heights....but you just made me really appreciate the solid ground underneath me right now!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Warning: Language (it's beeped out). But it's very relevant to our internet forum society:


----------



## aimee

the classic "Rapper's Delight" by Brian Williams


----------



## mstar

^^^ Speaking of which....


----------



## aimee

not funny but amazing skills!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's funny cuz she's "extraneously" there.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Blancrocher




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou

Apologies if it's been posted before, but this one always cheers me up...


----------



## Vaneyes

Someone needs a pawdicure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dead at 78. R.I.P.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry to hear it. That seems not old at all, nowadays.


----------



## Ingélou

I had a lovely video to post, but will have to wait now till Taggart is available. My IT skills can't hack it! 

He's just put this link up for me. It's goats playing together - it really cheers me up. 
Thanks, Taggart! :tiphat:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151658937849364


----------



## Norse

Achoo!


----------



## Ingélou

Phil Harris always cheers me up - especially with this!


----------



## Rhythm

Dog wants a kitty :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DrKilroy

Dangerfield is great! 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## omega

This one made me laugh.


----------



## aimee

Rollin` Safari - What if animals were round?


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vaneyes

Only funny, as in odd. Asleep at the switch, literally!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Vaneyes

Spoiler. I may be exposing some female secrets here.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Rhythm

^ Ah, that's the first update of Musk's Tesla I've seen in about a year.

_________________
An Onion type-a-thingie


----------



## senza sordino

Maybe I should put this in the currently listening thread. I can't decide whether it's funny or disturbing or weird or impressive


----------



## aimee

senza sordino said:


> Maybe I should put this in the currently listening thread. I can't decide whether it's funny or disturbing or weird or impressive
> ...


I would say it's kind of disturbing (to me).
not about their musical talent at young age, but look at their facial expressions, there was too much ...coaching and no emotions, either. They all acted like robots. No wonder what a communist country can do to kids!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Update on post 613's "Asleep at the Switch". The train driver got fired. No second chance was given...to run his train up the escalator.


----------



## Guest

I'm normally a peace-loving person, but I seriously want to smack the crap out of this guy.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jani




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


>


I don't like that at all. Condoms don't solve that problem. Proper _discipline _solves that problem! People thinking spanking is wrong, but seriously, it did me good! I learned well that because I was causing my mom or dad pain that _I_ deserved pain. NEVER let a kid grow up to be something like that.


----------



## Guest

Not funny, just incredibly cute. Due to the extremely high "aww" factor, view discretion is advised.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## aimee

Ouch!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Huilunsoittaja said:


>









Sadly, gardening is not that hard.


----------



## Mesa

Funniest stand up bit i've seen in a while.





From 4:00 is awesome.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

"Put it on. Put it on. Put it on!"


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## mirepoix

Courtesy of Tex Avery in 1943.






This amuses me greatly.


----------



## CBD

WARNING: Contains mildly strong language, substance abuse, and arachnid violence. Watch at your own discretion.


----------



## omega

For those who've never seen the score of this masterpiece :
https://taruskinchallenge.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/faeries-aire.gif

:tiphat:


----------



## Mesa

This video spurred me to invent a phrase, i dub it "perplexingly awful".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Winter Squirrels

Video by me


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Taggart




----------



## rojo

Happy : Fukushima - Pharrell Williams






Much love to Fukushima and Japan.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## aimee

looks like they're the same folks as on this one?
His shots in Venom Trickshots II video were faster & stronger.
Her job was so scary, that fast moving billiard ball could land anywhere on her accidentally, she would get black-and-blue for a long time.
Great skills though.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## PetrB

*Patrick Lottin ~ This too, shall pass....*

Patrick Lottin ~ This too, shall pass....
Via _Delicious Manager_, with thanks for the heads up.

Effin' brilliant in an OCD kinda way! Rube Goldberg would be extremely proud of these lads 

The mechanism calls to mind the phrase, _*"Everything but the kitchen sink."*_

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=338143915678


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For those who have tried takethislollipop.com, here is a parody. For those who don't know what it is, this will be a spoiler so that you'll know what to expect, but here is someone messing around with the same demo:

I laughed my head off


----------



## Vaneyes

The evolvement of man.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Notung

Kontrapunctus said:


>


:clap: Whoever made this needs to be knighted.


----------



## Mesa

Ahem, Vaneyes...





"...What's evil... is a wasted saturday!"


----------



## Guest

Warning: This video contains a lot of swearing, which is appropriate since this Korean teacher is trying to teach American swear words!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

"Mind the gap."


----------



## DrKilroy




----------



## Vaneyes

Cat in training.


----------



## Taggart

Just in time for Le Grand Départ






Reet gradely!


----------



## Ingélou

Cheers *me* up, anyway...


----------



## Bulldog

That was hard to endure. I've never liked "funny" music.


----------



## Ingélou

Never mind - the Message from Venus will have done you good!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Not just funny but actually marvelous!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

Today at The Open. Temperrr....






Related:

[video]http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:11226826[/video]


----------



## Vaneyes

"Fun video" - Champion Golfer of the Year


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## SixFootScowl

Jump to 20 second mark:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Here's a funny video of drunks Rubinstein, Vishnevskaya and Rostropovich in a restaurant.


----------



## PetrB

*Audra McDonald sings Yahoo! Answers.*

Audra McDonald sings Yahoo! Answers.






_Silly Thread thread, anybody?_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Speaking of yahoo answers,

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120216185514AAvCCcp


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Robin Williams.


----------



## Guest

This isn't funny, but it is very sweet and should bring a smile or two.


----------



## Lukecash12

Revisiting this thread makes me miss Polednice. I wonder what kind of health he is in now?


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

dunno if it's funny, but it's certainly keeping me happy for a while


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## omega

Now I know how to pronounce "Concertgebouw" 





Die weltberühmte "_Eiskübelherausforderung_"!
It says "German humor" in the comments. Well, I like it.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Squirrel Launcher

[video]http://i.imgur.com/TJ4oo.gif[/video]


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Back by demand.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Vaneyes said:


> Back by demand.


Haha! That was hilarious, a needed laugh after a long day.


----------



## Jos




----------



## Taggart




----------



## omega

Concentration at its highest level.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


>


Dear Inspector Taggart, is this for real? Not a spoof? Come on, the truth please.


----------



## Ingélou

We got it from a friend's FB page & wanted to share it - but when I check, it *is* a hoax.
It is, however, a *genuine* 'funny video to stave off the misery'. 

And as satire, it's brilliant...


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> We got it from a friend's FB page & wanted to share it - but when I check, it *is* a hoax.
> It is, however, a *genuine* 'funny video to stave off the misery'.
> And as satire, it's brilliant...


I only ask because I had a problem with an internet troll (from Australia, as it happens, and a former teacher, what's more!) on another music forum whose mindset leads me to believe that this is the sort of "prank" (s)he would have carried out. But still, even so, quite funny.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Bet




----------



## omega




----------



## Art Rock

A #2 hit in the Dutch pop charts, 1975.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Rhythm

*Every Tech Commercial*






^ It's CollegeHumor time.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## omega

The subject is not funny. But _she_ is.


----------



## Vaneyes

Beautiful, funny, intelligent...that's more than enough for me. Thanks for that.:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

A classic for baby-boomers in Britain:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven vs Bieber - Epic Rap Battles of History* (NSFW)






*Mozart vs Skrillex - Epic Rap Battles of History* (NSFW)


----------



## trazom

Free voice lesson(parody)


----------



## Vaneyes

"What'd she say? Those lips and arching of the eyebrow, I find particularly attractive."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Looks like whole orchestra drank too much coffee:


----------



## Vaneyes

Rigorous? You're kidding me, Tulisa. I did more than that in putting your video here and typing a few words.


----------



## echo

i love me a good 'social experiment'


----------



## Norse

I found this strangely funny, or at least fascinating.


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Vaneyes

"Had enough? That'll be five cans of tuna, please. Albacore."


----------



## Rhythm

She's on my list of females to listen to. Thanks omega 


omega said:


> The subject is not funny. But _she_ is.


^ The comic, Maysoon Zayid, said,​


> If there was an oppression Olympics, I'd win the gold medal. I'm Palestinian, Muslim, I'm female, I'm disabled, and- I live in New Jersey. [Audience laughing, clapping.] If you don't feel better about yourself, maybe you should!


----------



## omega

Danish National Chamber Orchestra is on fire!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## omega

No grandmothers were harmed in the making of this video!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Jeff W

Every time there is snow in the forecast here, people go bananas and stock up for several days even when it is two inches of snow...


----------



## Vaneyes

Animal House 2014


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

*Happy Thanksgiving *(football day) to all Yankee Doodle Dandies!

And for the next biggie, which applies to more folk, enjoy this...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## RodStank

youtube.com/watch?v=HeIkk6Yo0s8


----------



## Jos

My 12 year old son is heavily into skateboarding these days. He came to me with this video because he recognised the music ( well, he recognised Bach) and thought I would appreciate it. 
Amazing skills set to some nice music. 
Keep going, my boy. Practice practice.
The kids are alright !


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Posie

My favorite part of Chicken Run... I wish the uploader had included his response "No! America!" as if the answer were obvious.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SeptimalTritone




----------



## trazom

Best thing on the net..


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Never mind...........


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Never mind.....


----------



## Vaneyes

Fresh sausage, anyone?

[video]https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/k1bG2EPGmI0?autoplay=1&vq=hd720&rel=0&showinfo=0&s tart=82&end=321[/video]


----------



## Guest

Take 'em all to a real abattoir, Vaneyes !


----------



## TxllxT

It's snowing in St Petersburg and on the Palace Square one guy has a wonderful job: driving circles to clean up the snow. It's fascinating to see him doing it every snowy day again & again.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If you don't know these guys, that's fine, but they did one of the best prank calls I've ever heard LOL


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Dog barber.

http://www.frequency.com/video/omg-for-all-dog-lovers-video-897-bay/214947827


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

A comic sketch about homelessness and golf courses ... specially for Vaneyes !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ilipDBclxRc#t=358


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Funny as in Kind.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## omega




----------



## Vaneyes

Dubai PD cars.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sinatra Rancho Mirage compound (1957 - 1998).







Related:

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/frank-sinatra-compound-in-rancho-mirage/view/bing/

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/...natra-palm-springs-california-house-slideshow


----------



## Giordano




----------



## Albert7

Enough said:


----------



## Albert7

Sorry N.W.A. move over for this dude:


----------



## Albert7

Muppets taking over the house.


----------



## Albert7

Lovely song by these ladies:


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Norse

It's very possible that I'm late to the party on this one, but I thought it was pretty good. (Obviously funnier if you know the original song)


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure that "funny" is quite the right word, but here goes:


----------



## pierrot




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

Goodun, lion.


----------



## Vaneyes

World #1 golfer Rory McIlroy is paid $20M per year by Nike to play their golf clubs, and this is the appreciation he shows? 

The Throw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=t9O5X03Nygc#t=26

The Recovery

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=39rnl1HYB3I#t=15


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> World #1 golfer Rory McIlroy is paid $20M per year by Nike to play their golf clubs, and this is the appreciation he shows?
> 
> The Throw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=t9O5X03Nygc#t=26
> 
> The Recovery
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=39rnl1HYB3I#t=15


No wonder he threw his 3 iron into the lake. Unlike myself, he doesn't have to pay for his clubs.


----------



## Albert7

I dedicate this clip to Lord Lance, who is our TalkClassical bear:


----------



## omega




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Levanda

This is fun.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Jos

An oldie from YT. Still a fav, and today I showed it to one of my kids who is developing an interest into streetart.
Mozart on Rollerblades.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


Unbelievable! [No jokes please about it being a blond woman, left/right brain cross-wiring ...]


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


that's more than a little worrying...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## omega




----------



## Taggart




----------



## omega




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


Rather good music, too. It seems familiar, but I can't place it.

EDIT: At the end it says it's music from the film Alien! Loved that film, really like the music.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Mower Ballet at Augusta National'

http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/...b.html?promo=hero_video_TheMajestyoftheMowers


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

"Situational Awareness", "Maximum Hurt". What the world needs now, is love, sweet love. LOL


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Albert7

The bear shared this with me.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> "Situational Awareness", "Maximum Hurt". What the world needs now, is love, sweet love. LOL


Good Lord Vishnu, these marketing people can even market death!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Traffic Stop*:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202763511232620


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Painful. I wish there were a way to include a transcription of her thoughts!


----------



## Guest




----------



## omega

Kontrapunctus said:


>


_Das Unbeschreibiliche, hier ist's getan
Das Ewig-Männliche zieht uns hinan_


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## omega

Some kind of vintage Laurel-and-Hardy-style comedy. It really made me laugh.
(starts at 0:45)


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Vaneyes

2015 Preakness

[video]http://cdn2.streamable.com/video/758335c0fc1a11e48fc9d1e0b206b152.webm[/video]


----------



## Vaneyes

Howz the weather?


----------



## Guest

^ Ah yes Vaneyes, I could listen to her voice all day long.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## omega




----------



## omega




----------



## Taggart

*Remove cat before flight*


----------



## Art Rock

A hilarious spoof by Norway's women soccer team.


----------



## Norse

I can tell from the parts on the pitch that they were filmed basically a stone's throw away from the musicology building at the University of Oslo, where I'm studying.


----------



## Vaneyes

Command Performance:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Cosmos

I've been thinking about this video and chuckling to myself for a while


----------



## Dr Johnson

Apologies if this has already been posted.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## GhenghisKhan

Taggart said:


>


I feel this help desk guy's pain every day.


----------



## Vaneyes

More cheese, please.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Cosmos

This video has some foul language but I burst into tears watching it


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

A nice dip in the pool, then, What's for lunch?


----------



## jurianbai




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Vaneyes

Started by two brothers as a hobby.

GERMAN WONDERLAND!

*



*


----------



## Emerogork

"What a way to go "
Shirley MacLaine, Dean Martin, Paul Newman, Robert Mitchum, Gene Kelley, Robert Cummings, Dick Van ****, etc

"Gambit"
Shirley MacLaine, Michael Caine, Herbert Lom, etc


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For thomas the tank engine fans.... (mild language but you may not really notice)


----------



## omega




----------



## Norse

Poor Santa.. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Heads up from DrJ.
Funniest thing I've seen in ages...






(possibly requires understanding of current British politics)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart

This cat has form:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Those cats certainly possess their fair share of zen bearing in mind how much gunk the snail would leave on their fur. I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> This cat has form:


Interesting videos, but I think cats can contract heartworm or lungworm from slugs and snails just like dogs, so I felt a bit uneasy too...


----------



## Dr Johnson

I can't imagine any cat putting up with it in the first place.


----------



## Ingélou

Maybe the snail had just emerged from a bed of catmint?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ingélou said:


> Maybe the snail had just emerged from a bed of catmint?


They will fall in love, breed, and create Gary from Spongebob.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think for those who know even a little about Thomas the Tank Engine should get a laugh out of this one, as long as you know what's happening at the very end:






I was laughing my face off :lol:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


>


I see what you did there! I saw this video on my youtube links, and thought, what a joke!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Flamme

2day is the day!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dim7

I know there are Hitler reacts videos where he reacts to the Hitler reacts videos in general or to another Hitler reacts video. But is there a Hitler reacts video where he reacts to the.... how should I explan this... to the exact video where he reacts to the video where he reacts to the.... arghh....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Flamme

Not so funny but interesting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You will laugh. I guarantee you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What the world would be like if nobody smoked.

This might even rival John Cage musically!


----------



## Cosmos

This is kind of cruel but still funny


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

Wait for it...


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> This is kind of cruel but still funny


The only thing that would make that video "funny" is if their cat scratched their eyes out.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Belowpar

So a few weeks ago we go to a 40's night with my mother in law, who lived in the East End throughout the war. And they announce the next act on the Cabaret is…..

(Warning this may be in the worst possible taste, but the MIL enjoyed it and so did I.)


----------



## Taggart




----------



## geralmar

No comment.


----------



## Sloe

Florestan said:


> What the world would be like if nobody smoked.
> 
> This might even rival John Cage musically!


I don´t agree that the world would be a better place if smokers played trumpet instead of smoking. Think of how many trumpets that would be lying everywere. Trumpets are also more expensive than ciggarettes so more people will have economic problems. What about metal recources?
At least trumpet players looks healthier than smokers.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dim7




----------



## LHB




----------



## geralmar




----------



## LHB

Not so much funny as just epic. I can't imagine the amount of stamina to go that hard for that long.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dr Johnson

Taggart said:


>


Blimey! Is that Anita Harris prancing about?


----------



## Taggart

Dr Johnson said:


> Blimey! Is that Anita Harris prancing about?


Yes. (And your age is showing!)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Taggart said:


> Yes. (*And your age is showing!*)


:lol:

Indeed, eheu fugaces labuntur anni.

And, perhaps, eheu fugax labitur Anita...


----------



## Jos

Taggart said:


>


Must show this one to my son, his favorite dog and his favorite sport combined. Great :lol:


----------



## Jos




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For those who want a "better" version of My Little Pony:






:lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest

The more well known "pandas"...


----------



## LHB




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7

wow. so fish, such swim.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Vaneyes

Brought to you by Glock.


----------



## mstar

geralmar said:


> No comment.


Miserable heresy! Derogatory disgrace! Inexplicable imbecility! Terrible terrible terrible!

They should do a commercial of business executives attending a meeting in underwear and see how it feels! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy New Year! Don't drink and drive. Cheers.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## geralmar




----------



## omega

[video=dailymotion;x3nnj6g]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3nnj6g_superbe-peinture-poetique-d-un-tigre-et-d-un-oiseau-avec-de-l-encre-et-de-l-eau_fun[/video]


----------



## Taggart

Gorgeous chemistry video

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=c9d7aa337df4ab8c0814983fec7890d6&oe=56A50FB9

Why can't FB do proper video linking?


----------



## Potiphera

Fascinating! I guess the artificial snow can be used in films.
What ever is a gallium spoon, so that's how Uri Geller bent spoons eh?


----------



## mstar

Taggart said:


> Gorgeous chemistry video
> 
> https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=c9d7aa337df4ab8c0814983fec7890d6&oe=56A50FB9
> 
> Why can't FB do proper video linking?


Ah, no! 
I actually got excited to watch it (I'm a chem person), but the link doesn't work.


----------



## Potiphera

*Laughter notated*

A clever person has notated exactly what laughter looks like in musical form, and it's surprisingly difficult to play.


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> Ah, no!
> I actually got excited to watch it (I'm a chem person), but the link doesn't work.


Drat! It's from FB so apologies for the page title. I tried to use their short form but it's time limited - why? - so here's the full version:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1191878257499850


----------



## Dim7

Potiphera said:


> A clever person has notated exactly what laughter looks like in musical form, and it's surprisingly difficult to play.


It would be cool to hear that played on an instrument.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

MEOWOWOWOWOWU


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## SixFootScowl

Musical notation of laughter:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## starthrower

Funny Jewish mother!

http://www.israelvideonetwork.com/the-video-that-has-every-jewish-mother-on-the-floor/


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## TwoPhotons

A truly transcendental performance.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For those who don't know anything about My Little Pony, or video games, you'll still laugh at this video. You don't have to know who Fluttershy is (just a cutesy impersonator of the cartoon character), or have knowledge of video games, and you'll still understand what's wrong with this. I picked this video out because there's no cursing (out of all the Let's Play videos on youtube, and you'll understand why that's a rare thing lol):


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## ldiat




----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


>


Sounds just like an average night at the Met.


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


>


So cute!


----------



## ldiat

[video]https://www.facebook.com/IgudesmanJooOfficial/[/video]


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

NSFW


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You have to laugh at this... fyi the video has dubbed audio, that's why it actually sounds good. Cuz otherwise... no LOL!


----------



## Pugg

*Beverly Sills* at the Muppets show :lol:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

This will stave off my misery any day.


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You have to laugh at this... fyi the video has dubbed audio, that's why it actually sounds good. Cuz otherwise... no LOL!


Just look at the cellist for the first few seconds. :lol:


----------



## mstar

There was a 10 minute Prokofiev video Huilu posted in this thread 3 or so years ago... I can't find it! 
If anyone knows what I'm talking about... Link?? :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Driving The Autobahn*


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Driving The Autobahn*


Watched that through the fingers of my hand !!!


----------



## Vaneyes

New construction process


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## sospiro

Love these birds


----------



## Vaneyes

Command performance.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## regenmusic

Live at the Necropolis: Lords of Synth | Adult Swim


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cat adoption video fail:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Cat adoption video fail:


For one minute I thought the cat was having his private parts.:lol:


----------



## Art Rock

It's on 9gag as a soundless video: what happens when penguins listen to an opera singer?

View attachment 84499


Link.


----------



## sospiro

A daughter explains what her dad, opera bass Steven Humes, does for a living.


----------



## John T

An Austrian guy's opinion of John Cage:


----------



## Sloe

John T said:


> An Austrian guy's opinion of John Cage:


I had the same reaction.
On the other hand for some reason I find water walk enjoyable.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ I don't exactly 'like' it, but it has a certain educational value/grim fascination!


----------



## Gordontrek

When you've had it up to here with American politics-


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


>


Well, Inspector Taggart, I did notice that the brain neither expanded or dilated during that performance so I'm not sure what conclusions can be drawn. 
May I ask instead that you change your name to the Edinburgh DI John Rebus (the creation of Ian Rankin) whereby we may find more insight?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Well, Inspector Taggart, I did notice that the brain neither expanded or *shrunk* that performance so I'm not sure what conclusions can be drawn.
> May I ask instead that you change your name to the Edinburgh DI John Rebus (the creation of Ian Rankin) whereby we may find more insight?


... A bit of tinkering with the vocabulary


----------



## Pugg

Forget the subtitles, you understand it all :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## sospiro

Let's dress like a zebra and run across the African bush, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Don't Mention Macbeth - Blackadder - BBC


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## TxllxT

*Scarlet Sails 2016*






On 25th June 2016 the highlight of Saint Petersburg's White Nights was celebrated with a sailing ship carrying scarlet sails. All this refers to a romantic novel by Alexander Grin:

https://olgagodim.wordpress.com/translation-scarlet-sails/

The video is really amateurish shaky & sweeping, but fun!!


----------



## Taggart

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Taggart said:


> Oldie but goodie.


Where is the funny?


----------



## Ingélou

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Where is the funny?


It's funny in the sense of 'funny-peculiar' - the women are very unusually skilled. But I think it's arguably funny in the usual sense too, as I can't help smiling as it all works out so very neatly.

But anyway, looking at it has certainly brightened my day! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## sospiro

I thought at first the woman was saying "Show all the kids how you _hate_ your broccoli" but then I realised she's talking Strine and she's saying "_eat_ you broccoli"


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks, T. It linked me to this ...


----------



## sospiro

Taggart said:


>


I don't know what sort of bird it is but I'm guessing that it eats the contents of other birds' eggs and this is how it would smash an egg. I feel a bit sorry for the bird as it will go hungry!


----------



## Ingélou

sospiro said:


> I don't know what sort of bird it is but I'm guessing that it eats the contents of other birds' eggs and this is how it would smash an egg. I feel a bit sorry for the bird as it will go hungry!


Never thought of that - I was thinking how wonderfully playful it was.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> *Never thought of that* - I was thinking how wonderfully playful it was.


Ingélou, honey bunch, did you really think birds do "playful"? We have a buzzard (falcon, hawk, I don't know what the species is, exactly) that flies around where we live that really "tears into" the local pigeon population. The aftermath of its dining is hardly what I would call playful. Still, I'm happy this buzzard keeps me from buying an air-gun, as I'm pretty fed-up with cleaning my car everyday of the pigeon droppings...


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, "Jim Jefferies -- Donald Trump (2016)".


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Ingélou, honey bunch, did you really think birds do "playful"? We have a buzzard (falcon, hawk, I don't know what the species is, exactly) that flies around where we live that really "tears into" the local pigeon population. The aftermath of its dining is hardly what I would call playful. Still, I'm happy this buzzard keeps me from buying an air-gun, as I'm pretty fed-up with cleaning my car everyday of the pigeon droppings...


The Wild, The Wild Kingdom, pretty much the same thing, 'cepting feathers or fur, guns 'n ammo.


----------



## Vaneyes

Former #1 today at Royal Troon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Former #1 at Royal Troon today (Saturday).


----------



## znapschatz

TalkingHead said:


> Ingélou, honey bunch, did you really think birds do "playful"? We have a buzzard (falcon, hawk, I don't know what the species is, exactly) that flies around where we live that really "tears into" the local pigeon population. The aftermath of its dining is hardly what I would call playful. Still, I'm happy this buzzard keeps me from buying an air-gun, as I'm pretty fed-up with cleaning my car everyday of the pigeon droppings...


You think that you have issues with _pigeon_ droppings! I must park my car under a pine tree, no other place for it available, and if you think pigeon droppings are a chore, try cleaning up pine tree droppings. Once in a while, a bird contributes, but those are a nothing to get gone compared with pine tar, the stickiest substance in all nature (a slight exaggeration, but only slight.) Air guns not an option, cutting it down unthinkable.

I once asked a car enthusiast of my acquaintance what he would do if forced to park nightly under a pine tree. His immediate response was: "Move away, or commit suicide."


----------



## Vaneyes

Sunday meltdown at The Open.

https://streamable.com/kapp


----------



## Tristan

This "critique" of modern art is pretty hiliarious in how bad it is:






I figured this would give this site's "modernists" a larf


----------



## Vaneyes

'Pass the salt'

*



*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Start at 13:54


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Guest

For the 'cellists among us :


----------



## Vaneyes

25K without a 'chute.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/31/us/skydiver-no-parachute-successful-landing-trnd/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Vaneyes said:


>


Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


>


I prefer the earlier seasons of The Simpsons.


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming at the muppets:lol:


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

David Katoatau celebrates gold medal with funky dance | Unmissable Moments


----------



## Granate

***, ***, ***




Mirrors




Aaaaaand Everything Wrong With Pete's Dragon (1977)


----------



## Potiphera

Stuffed to the gunwales! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


>


Yikes, it stopped being funny with the fourth fake ad. That was too much.


----------



## Taggart

More on this here.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Balthazar

*Donald Trump Rudy Giuliani Drag Queen Motorboat*


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Sloe

ldiat said:


>


One of the funniest men ever.
His cousin is the grandfather of the Australian singer and actress Holly Valance.
Another thing when people talked about Beverly Hills I thought they said Benny Hill. It always dissapointed me when I realised they did not say Benny Hill since I would much rather watch Benny Hill.


----------



## Pugg

That Tea's for My Mommy


----------



## Pikachu

*Best Funny Videos Compilation 2016 - Pranks, Fails & Funny Moments*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Something mildly amusing fro those of old enough to remember Dave Allen.


----------



## Potiphera

video didn't load
Isn't there a delete option for posts?


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> video didn't load
> Isn't there a delete option for posts?


There isn't a delete option once you've posted. People often just edit the post to read 'deleted post' or 'duplicate post' & then pm a mod to remove it. :tiphat:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(Justifying the space...)


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## sospiro

A runaway train carriage is barrelling towards five people tied to the tracks and if you pull a lever you divert the carriage to another track where there is only one person.

Which is the most ethical choice? It's probably not what this kid decides…


----------



## Judith

I like videos on You Tube by Ingudesman & Joo. They are hilarious. Try Christmas Mix-Up with Joshua Bell and those two!!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


>


Thanks, s. My dad's favorite. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Potiphera

[video]https://www.facebook.com/1776United/videos/10154469286558875/[/video]


----------



## Pugg

Donald Trump Lets Jimmy Fallon Mess Up His Hair


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Taggart

Ferrets from facebook

[video]https://www.facebook.com/goawww/videos/320764564948645/[/video]


----------



## starthrower

All purpose yard sign. http://twentytwowords.com/hilarious...medium=cpc&utm_campaign=22-desktop-yard_signs


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Templeton

Apologies, in advance, if this has previously been posted but I haven't the time or the will to trawl the past 72 pages right now!


----------



## Ingélou

Templeton said:


> Apologies, in advance, if this has previously been posted but I haven't the time or the will to trawl the past 72 pages right now!


I've seen it before, but it might have been on a friend's FB page, not here. But who cares? I'll watch it again with pleasure. It's glorious. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Judith

Has anyone seen Ingudesman & Joo. They have a lot of funny videos on social media and are hilarius!!


----------



## Templeton

This one's possibly a little bit rude, in a Benny Hill kind of a way.


----------



## Merl

This one still makes me smile.


----------



## Pugg

LuckyTV: the time of my life


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Merl

An old vaudeville routine that I remember seeing many times by many different acts on TV (3 stooges, etc) but this one is my favourite.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

John Cage - 4'33" [May '68 Comeback Special RECON]


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## geralmar

Beethoven's ninth played by nesting dolls:

http://www.atlasobscura.com/article..._23_2016)&mc_cid=eb01396bd2&mc_eid=412eee0aff


----------



## Pugg

PERKIN - "Nesting Doll" for Solo Piano (2015)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## ldiat

And it is Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## Pugg

Golden Girls The Best Of Sarcastic Dorothy


----------



## Gordontrek

Videos like these really make you realize that composers truly are the backbone of Hollywood.


----------



## Dim7

Louis CK on being broke and having negative money





Neil deGrasse Tyson explains how rich Bill Gates is


----------



## geralmar

1999 viewed from 1967:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=88sgyfGFTKo


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> 1999 viewed from 1967:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=88sgyfGFTKo


Are we suppose to see a special work?


----------



## TxllxT

5 december: Dutch Santa Claus (Sinterklaas)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Car jacking fail:

http://www.ourlighterside.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Car-jacking113-2.mp4


----------



## TxllxT

*Female humorists*






Tanya from Stuttgart






FloridaYalta

On the Russian speaking internet there are two female humorists, who really are amazing. Near Stuttgart, Germany, Tatyana is producing lots & lots of intelligent parodies. 
In Orlando, Florida, "FloridaYalta" is perhaps already ten years able to upload a daily vlog, which is a miracle in itself. Her videos are filled with her head talking without end in a way that reminds one of typical Jewish Odessa humor. 
Even if you don't understand Russian, just let the positive energy splash into your face!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart

Kitten with phone

[video]https://www.facebook.com/CatssWorld/videos/628681483999623/[/video]


----------



## starthrower

Selfish kitten!


----------



## ldiat

Gordontrek said:


> Videos like these really make you realize that composers truly are the backbone of Hollywood.


WOW and just what happened to her today!!!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

For next Xmas...


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


This one was on a talk show in my country, I wonder how it turned out in the end.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Absurdist humor: the juxtaposition of 2 completely different things that makes for an absurd affect.

This is the kind of humor I appreciate :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> This one was on a talk show in my country, I wonder how it turned out in the end.....


All's well. This "fake news" was done with a hand-held camera.


----------



## TxllxT

Flash mob in Stuttgart rail station, please wait for the dancing! :lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dim7

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Absurdist humor: the juxtaposition of 2 completely different things that makes for an absurd affect.
> 
> This is the kind of humor I appreciate :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> For next Xmas...


Extraordinarily patient cat!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Templeton

Woman goes back to work after 30 years.


----------



## Templeton

If you're having a bad day at the office, just a reminder that somebody else had it worse.


----------



## Granate

Thus spoke Zarathustra...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


>


Seen. Other cold opens are hilarious. Even Jimmy Fallon is funnier than this one.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The pose the squirrel makes at 0:38 just makes me laugh so hard!! :lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Bettina

Dudley Moore's parody of Beethoven piano sonatas. It's probably been posted here before (I didn't have the energy to look through 75 pages to find out!) Anyway, here it is:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

[video]http://i.imgur.com/BDyhgCQ.gifv[/video]


----------



## Vronsky

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and Dogs soon too..................


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## mmsbls

We deleted several political videos and posts. While these can be very funny, we have a clear policy against political posts. The policy was developed after years of having enormous trouble stemming from political threads or single posts that catalyzed inappropriate posts.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Denis Shapovalov disqualified for HITTING umpire in face!!! | TENNIS DAVIS CUP 
Poor lad.....


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Name that ring tone!!


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


>


Good God you get that horrible show too. You really don't want to see the Aussie version- Kangaroos and Wallabys everywhere!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

I think this one is my favorite. I want one now.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky

Vaneyes said:


>


Charles Barkley's golf swing is the best in the recorded human history.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vronsky said:


> Charles Barkley's golf swing is the best in the recorded human history.


Wondering if that was before or after his lessons from Hank Haney.


----------



## Vronsky

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

Cool, real cool.


----------



## Taggart

Seen on FB with the comment "Tag someone who needs to see baby goats in pyjamas having the time of their life."


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Jos

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Wot on earth were you looking for when you came across this one ? :lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jos said:


> Wot on earth were you looking for when you came across this one ? :lol:


Good question and one that should take some answering...........
Actually, I'm also on a Zappa site.......... surprise and they have a thread what are you Not listening to know- so I just googled worst song ever on Youtube and this came up- surprisingly I had not heard t his song before as I know of the actors involved who are Aussie, and also were responsible for movies like the Castle and the Dish- they used to have a long running comedy TV show here - this vid must have been something they did in their spare time...........
There is one more they did as Zladko


----------



## Taggart




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Taggart

Crufts 2017






and what the owner had to say


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

[video]http://www.kittenfeed.com/[/video]


----------



## Granate

I'm sure someone posted this already


----------



## Granate




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> HAHA now do all that with a 1 iron:lol::lol:........oh wait only god can hit a 1 iron


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## senza sordino




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes

17th at The Players. Click on pic.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BT66Ht5g39m/


----------



## Vaneyes

Yesterday...


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh darn that piano was out of tune and he was like *FLINCH.* Why would the president of China have an out of tune piano? That ending though, LOL! :lol:

I'm afraid to say I only somewhat recognize the tunes but can't put a name to them.


----------



## TxllxT

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh darn that piano was out of tune and he was like *FLINCH.* Why would the president of China have an out of tune piano? That ending though, LOL! :lol:
> 
> I'm afraid to say I only somewhat recognize the tunes but can't put a name to them.


"Putin performed 'Moscow Windows' and 'City over the Wide Neva' at Jinping's residence on Sunday."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Fasten your seatbelts!!!:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky

Evolution.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Totenfeier

Jesus Blows Up the Earth is either the best worst thing I've ever seen, or the worst best thing I've ever seen - can't decide. Let me break it down:

1:12 - Struttin' like a boss, Jesus!
1:37 - Jesus just be chillin' on the torture stake (he sure doesn't LOOK too worried)
2:06 - "It's a bird! It's a plane! It's..."
2:28 - "You kids, don't make me come...that's IT! I've had ENOUGH!"
2:54 - Oh, no! Not a vintage Beetle!
3:05 - Yep; dead child on top of dead mother after church bombing
3:07 - Thumbs up, Jesus! Job well done! It's Millerite time!

Disclosure statement: I am not a Jehovah's Witness. That always sounded funny to me, like - did Jehovah get into a car accident or something? Are you a lawyer? Do I need to sign some papers?


----------



## Vaneyes

Totenfeier said:


> Jesus Blows Up the Earth is either the best worst thing I've ever seen, or the worst best thing I've ever seen - can't decide. Let me break it down:
> 
> 1:12 - Struttin' like a boss, Jesus!
> 1:37 - Jesus just be chillin' on the torture stake (he sure doesn't LOOK too worried)
> 2:06 - "It's a bird! It's a plane! It's..."
> 2:28 - "You kids, don't make me come...that's IT! I've had ENOUGH!"
> 2:54 - Oh, no! Not a vintage Beetle!
> 3:05 - Yep; dead child on top of dead mother after church bombing
> 3:07 - Thumbs up, Jesus! Job well done! It's Millerite time!
> 
> Disclosure statement: I am not a Jehovah's Witness. That always sounded funny to me, like - did Jehovah get into a car accident or something? Are you a lawyer? *Do I need to sign some papers?*


Executive Orders are all the rage.


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dan Ante

Vronsky said:


>


Ha You have them in your country as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dan Ante said:


> Ha You have them in your country as well.


Never question a hitman.


----------



## Dan Ante

Is Vronsky a hit man ...........


----------



## Templeton

This is truly evil but I couldn't stop laughing, even so.






Here's the follow-up.






Here's how it was done.






The victim is an Egyptian professional footballer (soccer player) for the English team, Stoke City.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## KenOC

Why not to text and walk...


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Ingélou

(This isn't exactly funny, but it brings a smile to my face. Wassail.)


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> (This isn't exactly funny, but it brings a smile to my face. Wassail.)


I would imagine that is very difficult to play.


----------



## ldiat

funny??? HMMmm


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Tristan

Okay, I thought this one was pretty great (sorry if it's already been posted). Smash Mouth's goofy late'-90s song "All Star" has become a huge internet meme in the past year, where this song is adapted and adjusted in humorous ways on YouTube, but this one, where it's made into a Bach chorale has to be the best:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Art Rock

Skip the first few seconds, but what happens then is pure gold.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

I don't consider this a guilty pleasure. In fact, the Orchestral Version of this track is one of my top 10 songs from 2013.

However, it took me 4 years to figure out why this video is so cringey and fake. Skip to the chorus.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Taggart

An unlikely friendship between a cow and a cat.

[video]https://www.facebook.com/Viralvideouk/videos/1673269792683518/[/video]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Granate

ldiat said:


>


Lift music in a Fast & Furious film (they are too cool and ostentuous to call André Rieu as guest).



ldiat said:


>


Let's admit it's only a kid's show for the sake of future CM lovers. Next stop, Vivaldi's 4S with modern instruments.


----------



## Vaneyes

Austin's 20 now, and tied for 3rd in The Open.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's Lemmy and he's funny


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

This is so cute. :angel:


----------



## ldiat

very funny picture


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


triple like!!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

WTF...................................:lol:


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## ldiat




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A movie I've seen many times


----------



## ldiat

if any person can remember the albums from these people.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Taggart

Lovely facebook video about Northerners in London

[video]https://www.facebook.com/bbctwo/videos/1292097187566113/[/video]


----------



## Tallisman




----------



## Tallisman

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I actually didn't hear about this before, even though it originated in "Frognerbadet", where I went swimming since I was 7. "Mageplask" translated as "Abdominal splash", popularly called DEATH DIVING. I've tried that unintentionally...


----------



## ldiat

at times rap music....EH! sometimes. this is from the retired pro football Punter who is also a stand up com.


----------



## Dr Johnson

This may have done the rounds already:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Botschaft

Perhaps not as funny as it is interesting:






Original version:


----------



## Granate

Funny or frivolous?


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Funny or frivolous?


It was in our main news bulletin , can you believe it?


----------



## ldiat

i know this is a tv ad but.....


----------



## Granate

No comments. 
Enjoy?






- Ashou!
- Oh, you are spitting fire like a real dragon!
- And you are talking!
- Whoah! What an evolution!
- Oh ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Taggart




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Granate

I simply can't stop watching this.


----------



## Granate

Adorkable


----------



## ldiat

one has to check this out 2 min or so long!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Granate




----------



## ldiat

Pugg, did you bet this race??? (just kidding) watch where its from


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

There's a good chance everybody have already seen this video, it has zillion views.


----------



## ldiat

Marinera said:


> There's a good chance everybody have already seen this video, it has zillion views.


i love this video


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pyotr

*Exploding myths*

Cats have an undeserved reputation of being terrible musicians. The phrase "Cat walking across a keyboard" conjures up images of just plain bad music. Well, here's the keyboard cat to dispel that notion:


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Potiphera said:


>


This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.

was this on C burnett show?? i can't find the pic that is picture. just this one


----------



## Potiphera

Does this work. , Idiat? Yes, its from the Carol Burnett Show. 
It works ok for me, and I'm in the UK.






I


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## ldiat

Potiphera said:


>


no it does not play on any posts. i searched for it on you tube for another version and it does not show. dont know why. many others about her show.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flamme

Lots of classical musick too


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Flamme

Nole cmon!!!:lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Granate

I seriously cannot stop watching it. The song is the Spanish version of "Let it Go". If you wonder why did I watch this, I beg you don't ask why. As I told my father, leave me alone with my weaknesses!


----------



## TxllxT

Ivan Urgant is a Russian TV personality whose videos receive millions of clicks on YouTube. Here as an example a comic sketch about winter fun. (slide towards 0.31 sec. to the beginning)


----------



## Potiphera

The dancing conductor!

I think that would annoy me after a while if I were playing in front of him.


----------



## Taggart

From facebook




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1992738140756369


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## geralmar

Didn't work. Will try again later. Sorry.


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> Didn't work. Will try again later. Sorry.


Barbara Hannigan eat your heart out. :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain

*Ride of the Valkyries (melodica)*

There's a good bit in this where his Viking helmet falls off...


----------



## Pugg

What an oppor-tuna-ty! Fish throwing championship comes to Australia
( Tuna's made from rubber)


----------



## Guest

Chris Morris and Stewart Lee

What is satire?


----------



## eugeneonagain

A vast improvement upon the original, I'm sure you'll agree:


----------



## Granate

Best parody of Spanish music in a long time, over the "How to be Spanish" article by The Sunday Times (which by the way is fairly inaccurate but never offensive)






Candidate for the Moldova Preselection for Eurovision 2018. Notice the 10.4ºF at 7:30 in the morning singing about the heat in the South.

_Oléeseritmitosesuádámeloeserritmittosessuá..._


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> What an oppor-tuna-ty! Fish throwing championship comes to Australia
> ( Tuna's made from rubber)


good thing---made of rubber....or that would have been a lot of s sushi tossed around


----------



## JeffD

This will have you laughing. An age old gag executed to perfection.


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## KenOC




----------



## KenOC

An unusual view from a Tesla roadster. This is real, apparently. Note the message on the dash display.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> An unusual view from a Tesla roadster. This is real, apparently. Note the message on the dash display.


If you're unaware, Don't Panic, comes from Hitch Hikers Guide to the Universe. By Douglas Adams. 
 Don't Panic


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## KenOC

MSN headline "Grand Canyon copter crashed on tribal land with fewer rules"

Makes me think of a nice typo I read once: "The plane came down in a sparsely inhibited area."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/g...ed-on-tribal-land-with-fewer-rules/ar-BBJ13v5


----------



## Dan Ante

Arm all the passengers just substitute children.)


----------



## Pugg

Hair to stay: Australia mullet heads celebrate hairstyle revival


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Hair to stay: Australia mullet heads celebrate hairstyle revival


i had my hair long back in my younger days...just a couple years ago


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

People with Biggest Body Parts in the World


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> People with Biggest Body Parts in the World


----------



## ldiat

now this is a nice dish to make....even uses the french sauce name....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## geralmar

Bus blocks detonation.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Granate

^^

I choked up


----------



## Dan Ante

ldiat said:


>


How have you got away with that, I posted a trump video and it deleted by a mod????


----------



## ldiat

Dan Ante said:


> How have you got away with that, I posted a trump video and it deleted by a mod????


I do not know...mayb cause i have 6203 likes  its be up for awhile.. i do not know.


----------



## Dan Ante

ldiat said:


> I do not know...mayb cause i have 6203 likes  its be up for awhile.. i do not know.


Teacher's pet  .....................................


----------



## ldiat

Dan Ante said:


> Teacher's pet  .....................................


yea right teachers pet! dont think so..


----------



## Dan Ante

ldiat said:


> yea right teachers pet! dont think so..


 Our mods are unbiased but be very careful or "DAVE" will be after you.


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


>


I always knew his horn-i-ness was legendary!
Tuba-y continued!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Now I know what Jimmehs are.........


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Now I know what Jimmehs are.........


I don't get it, but maybe because I am not tuned in to all of popular culture, having not watched television in 30 years. But my daughter sent me the video as a "how not to umpire." She is an umpire.


----------



## ldiat

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't get it, but maybe because I am not tuned in to all of popular culture, having not watched television in 30 years. But my daughter sent me the video as a "how not to umpire." She is an umpire.


true he is not a good umpire:lol:


----------



## Granate

Try not to laugh _Das Rheingold_ edition


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Capeditiea

Larkenfield said:


>


i will never hear O Fortuna the same again...


----------



## geralmar

First commercial I've seen where people die... horribly:


----------



## Rogerx

Unsurprisingly, the cheetahs started to chase FRENCH family I- and they had to flee

Do not try this yourselves.


----------



## Dan Ante

Most musicians will suffer from this later in life "Tinnitus" so try this.






Then you do the hoky kooky and you turn around that's what its all about.


----------



## Dan Ante

He was not a bad looking chap our Charley


----------



## LezLee

Grandma's revenge:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## St Matthew




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How the weather in Colorado, I hear you have atonal rain there.............


----------



## ldiat

i think it time for this one. one has to listen to Larry Colums to the calls to the end funny


----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How the weather in Colorado, I hear you have atonal rain there.............


Whether is silent...............


----------



## TxllxT

[video]https://vk.com/doc146456926_467205351?hash=97a073c7833629597a&dl=079eaa555e8159e025&wnd=1&module=public&mp4=1[/video]

Daily treadmill of going to your job


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Tristan

This is a choral arrangement of Smash Mouth's 1999 hit "All Star" (featured in the movie Shrek). Manipulating the song in various creative ways using audio software became a meme and one those humorous meme versions has now been turned into an actual choral piece:


----------



## Norman Gunston

St Matthew said:


> Whether is silent...............


for how long i dare ask


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy




----------



## SixFootScowl

Not following the thread so apologies if this was already posted.


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Granate




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## St Matthew

This was in my suggestions for some odd reason: :lol:


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Granate




----------



## Taggart




----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday St Petersburg celebrated the Scarlet Sails festival during the White Nights. People everywhere!


----------



## Granate

Anyone else ever found this video cringey? Just look at the comment section


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## DeepR




----------



## ldiat

DeepR said:


>


Very cute and funny. our bird does this to tunes even Handes Almira: "Proverai di che fiere saette


----------



## Dan Ante

ldiat said:


> Very cute and funny. our bird does this to tunes even Handes Almira: "Proverai di che fiere saette


So do I ...........................


----------



## ldiat

oh gotta post


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Granate

By the way, this channel mixes Classical Music and Comedy. If you have time, check out other videos. I'm busy, sorry.


----------



## ldiat

Vronsky said:


>


OH MAN i would love to join in! and we can some other members to join!!! (i know "speak for yourself ldiat)


----------



## ldiat

hey Eddie, have you ate on of these eggs:lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Granate

*Wine Tasting [Version 2.0] by Thomas Sanders*

Or you can watch the same one on YouTube (6:43):






It just made me think so much about us reviewing classical music recordings...

*Addition*

I just remember when we were Reviewing Parsifal recordings. Woodduck is the "leader" who describes each wine or Parsifal recording, and I'm the girl who just tastes the same wine. Then, by the third recording, Woodduck shows the Kegel Leipzig _Parsifal_ as: "well, this is just... a glass of dirt", and while everyone tries to praise it with "earthy flavour", I'm the one who "can't taste the difference". :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Back in the 1970s we used to watch this show which was local to the Detroit area. 
Not sure what this guy is on, but he is nuts!


----------



## ldiat

fritz kobus said:


> back in the 1970s we used to watch this show which was local to the detroit area.
> Not sure what this guy is on, but he is nuts!


zingy zingy zingy or the day! Loved this show!!!! Watched many as he blew up those little cars. And the comerical w/ the car salesMan...aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ldiat

One of the vhs channels when they first started out of clev ohio zingy zingy zingy AND I remember one show where he said "this movie is so bad we'll show the ending first" zingy zingy zingy


----------



## Granate

Welcome to the future


----------



## Highwayman




----------



## Granate

^^
That's gross XD


----------



## Granate




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Granate




----------



## TxllxT

Peter Nalitch is a Russian architect / singer with a thrillingly intelligent sense of humor.
'What are you doing, man?' 'I'm looking at her picture'...


----------



## joen_cph

"*Reg Kehoe and his Marimba Queens*" (1940s)

Among other things, the bass player seems to be slightly overdoing it ...


----------



## TxllxT

Peter Nalitch is a resident of Moscow, who studied architecture but who has a great musical (he sings English) & humorous talent. Enjoy:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dan Ante

George Formby banned by the BBC






All of these songs have been sung by school choirs in "The big sing" a NZ choral competition, how values change.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ronnie Barker bride's father's speech


----------



## Dorsetmike

Now 'e's down the pub with Ronnie Corbett


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## LezLee

We get really annoyed with squirrels stealing from the bird-feeders. My friend just posted this from someone who found an answer:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...opic/show/19319388-life-s-little-niggles&_rdr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Watch my whole playlist, it's 5 short videos. 

This is not my cat, it's a neighbor's outdoor cat that likes to visit other people, and has taken a liking to me. <3






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLu-zy_xiOFUshXYuZUyxNC2UBR9x1v6Lw


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


>


These were all around when I was a child in the 1940s. They were just as easy then.


----------



## Dorsetmike

An all time classic.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

Bit more Barker & Corbett


----------



## Dorsetmike

Maybe not funny but definitely light hearted fun, also some fiddling going on which may interest a few here.


----------



## Rogerx

Monty Python ....................Nudge Nudge Wink Wink


----------



## Dorsetmike

The two Ronnies


----------



## TxllxT

For those who understand German:










With Classical Music as wallpaper...


----------



## Dan Ante

She sits among the cabbages and peas


----------



## Dorsetmike

Confucius he say " Woman who cook cabbages and peas in same pot is not sanitary"


----------



## LezLee




----------



## Larkenfield

One of Steve Allen's Man-On-The-Street interviews... He loved to put people on.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Confucius he say " Woman who cook cabbages and peas in same pot is not sanitary"


When she removes the peas from the pod she casts it away hence the term podcast.


----------



## DeepR

As a cat person, I found this hilarious. :lol:


----------



## DaveM

One of the funniest stand-up comedians and routines:Bob Nelson and The Duck:


----------



## Dorsetmike

This has to be one of the best


----------



## LezLee

Really silly but still makes me laugh.


----------



## LezLee

I always said I'd never get caught up in silly animal videos but a friend sent me this link and I couldn't stop myself. Sorry!


----------



## Luchesi

funny and talented guy, if it's real


----------



## LezLee

Unable to open file, unfortunately.


----------



## Luchesi

LezLee said:


> Unable to open file, unfortunately.


I didn't realize it's on YouTube..


----------



## LezLee




----------



## Taggart

[video=facebook_share;548991162245459]https://www.facebook.com/uniladmag/videos/548991162245459/[/video]

Facebook video - click to play.


----------



## starthrower

He could probably run for president if he were still here.


----------



## Guest

[video=facebook_share;1560197210762635]https://www.facebook.com/50shadesoffun1/videos/1560197210762635/[/video]


----------



## joen_cph

Brexit: 
"_Don't want to alarm anyone but the people responsible for getting us food if there's no deal are already guarding their donuts with a machine gun_"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085121114332950528


----------



## Dorsetmike

Tuba solo


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bernard Cribbins 1960's


----------



## LezLee

Bill Bailey - Major/Minor including The Star-Spangled Banner


----------



## joen_cph

Well, they don't just open it, but show team spirit ...


----------



## Zofia

Used insert still did not work =(


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Taggart

[video=facebook_share;273126536650871]https://www.facebook.com/AnimalAnticsNF/videos/273126536650871/[/video]

Facebook video - click to start.


----------



## Guest

[video=facebook_share;143424556663168]https://www.facebook.com/turpin.terence.5/videos/143424556663168/[/video]


----------



## Taggart

[video=facebook_share;405646129972401]https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/videos/405646129972401/[/video]

Facebook video - click to start.


----------



## Zofia

poco a poco said:


> [video=facebook_share;143424556663168]https://www.facebook.com/turpin.terence.5/videos/143424556663168/[/video]


Germany is never late to the wars  (never wins them even so T_T )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Made my day!


----------



## Flamme

Made my night...:lol:ut:


----------



## Zofia

*




Japanese voice is too cute makes me want to cry happy tears... T_T*​


----------



## LezLee




----------



## nardobrown

*Everything in 8 bit*

Have a nice day.


----------



## KarlHeinz

A Youtube Poop of the London Philharmonic percussionist


----------



## eugeneonagain

A nice slice of Alan Bennett's finest:


----------



## joen_cph

Going with the true, Samurai, trash-picking spirit:


----------



## Guest

[video=facebook_share;922763511261830]https://www.facebook.com/OnlyFoolsandLegends/videos/922763511261830/[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=facebook_share;1950025035214792]https://www.facebook.com/BritishComedy/videos/1950025035214792/[/video]


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## ldiat

the things people do....7 mins???!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Facebook Video - Click to Start.

[video=facebook_share;2197348560523749]https://www.facebook.com/450388472153343/videos/2197348560523749/UzpfSTEwMDAwMDc5MDExNzM2NjoyMDkyNjIyNjEwNzc0MDU2/[/video]


----------



## Jacck

Mr. Methane - Farting Man - Britains Got Talent 2009


----------



## Bulldog

Ingélou said:


> Facebook Video - Click to Start.
> 
> [video=facebook_share;2197348560523749]https://www.facebook.com/450388472153343/videos/2197348560523749/UzpfSTEwMDAwMDc5MDExNzM2NjoyMDkyNjIyNjEwNzc0MDU2/[/video]


That was hilarious!!!


----------



## LezLee




----------



## joen_cph

John Cage - Water Walk (1959)


----------



## RockyIII

I'm not sure how funny this was for the bass players, but I didn't know a better place to post it. Toscanini's ranting made me think of some college basketball coaches.


----------



## Dorsetmike

It's not the wife!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marinera

First minute - priceless. I've seen a whole group working out like that. They were like a bunch of crazed squirrels.


----------



## Dorsetmike

The craziest driving ever?


----------



## Rogerx

Speaker John Bercow frome the House of Commons .


----------



## Taggart




----------



## geralmar

Cat watching horror movie.

://


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Give me something to talk about


----------



## Larkenfield

A gag a minute.


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Dorsetmike

So that's where Einaudi gets his inspiration


----------



## Dan Ante

Potiphera said:


>


Schoenberg's P Son for two hands and two feet the best prformance so far.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Larkenfield

Potiphera said:


>


LOL. He nails it. Being half German myself, I always like to see Germans laughing to remind myself that it's always possible, but for me, only in the upper half.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this <3


----------



## Potiphera

Not a funny video as such, but very interesting.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Peacocks overrun frustrated B.C. community

Dozens of peacocks are wandering the streets of Surrey, B.C., to the frustration of many residents, who complain about the noise and excrement. One homeowner's decision to cut down a tree where the peacocks roost has now reignited a debate over what to do with the birds.


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## geralmar

Searched years for this car commercial:


----------



## Jacck

Chuck Norris Shooting ★ CHUCK NORRIS Sniper Skills


----------



## Luchesi

'Never saw that one, geralmar, thanks.

Here's my favorite car commercial;


----------



## ldiat

geralmar said:


> Searched years for this car commercial:


i drove one for a few years. pushed it in to the car dealer to trade it in. had to put a block so the battery would not slide:lol:


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> 'Never saw that one, geralmar, thanks.
> 
> Here's my favorite car commercial;


Now if the sound track was posted without the video on an avant-garde classical post it would be claimed as a master piece.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Jacck

Top 5 FAILED Classical Performances!


----------



## Jacck

Coming Out in 2019


----------



## ldiat




----------



## LezLee

A friend's new granddaughter has been named Bonnie, leading to someone posting this:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Extreme Bagpipe Bungee Jump


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Jacck

Funnny Pranks Videos 2019


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Ingélou

[video=facebook_share;2114554932183577]https://www.facebook.com/trynottolaughpets/videos/2114554932183577/UzpfSTEwMDAwMDc5MDExNzM2NjoyNjE5ODExODExMzg4NDY0/[/video]


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Rogerx

Quarantine in Italy. 'Nessun dorma' (Let no one sleep)

BRAVO ITALIA"


----------



## Rogerx

On Tuesday evening, March 17 at 8:00 PM, clapping, cheering, and even fireworks sounded from health care workers battling the corona virus day and night from balconies, backyards, and streets. "I am seriously emotional at the applause. Thank you for this token of appreciation.
Even the Royal Family took part


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Dorsetmike




----------



## Jacck

QUARANTINED: Isolated Thoughts on Coronavirus


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dorsetmike

.........................................
[video]https://www.facebook.com/groups/2618636164824974/permalink/3065431470145439/[/video]


----------



## Dorsetmike

Apologies to Ludwig, but I think it's brilliant.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nh9rmtix7zly70c/Beethovens%20fifth.mp4?dl=0


----------



## TxllxT

In Holland an interpreter for the deaf is present during the live corona briefings of the Prime Minister. Well, the lady is so gifted and so much more interesting to watch instead of the Dutch BoJo. Here she's interpreting the verb 'hoarding' (Dutch: hamsteren) 



 during the plea for not to go hoarding in the supermarkets (the Dutch were not listening to that message).


----------



## Taggart

[video=facebook_share;10217111280391091]https://www.facebook.com/michel.garofano/videos/10217111280391091[/video]


----------



## TxllxT

How Russians get creative while in self-isolation (Photos & Videos) https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/331987-russians-stay-hom-fun


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Art Rock

Here we have a looped video of the rare labracopter. I can't stop watching this. Always makes me smile.

https://www.thepoke.co.uk/2020/04/1...licopter-is-here-to-make-all-our-days-better/


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## TxllxT

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158197477562910


----------



## Dorsetmike

As I have no desire to be involved with Farcebook I can't see anything.


----------



## TxllxT

Dorsetmike said:


> As I have no desire to be involved with Farcebook I can't see anything.


I guess Michael Jackson's UUU and AAHH isn't your cup of coffee anyway, but this 'tiktok' is made in a clever way.


----------



## Forsooth

Belgian Health Minister Maggie De Block caught Picking her Nose


----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

The most beautiful aria written in Czech by Antonín Dvořák has been wonderfully adapted to the corona lockdown times.
It's a pity that there are no English subtitles yet available. But the clever mix of mild depressiveness lifted by a humorous mood will be conveyed anyway.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Recently I posted this in the thread < Strange deaths >.
But I don't think I'm getting it fully.

[ 1:30 ]








hammeredklavier said:


> "Anton Cajetan Adlgasser (sometimes Anton Cajetan Adelgasser; 1 October 1729 - 23 December 1777) was a German organist and composer at Salzburg Cathedral and at court, and composed a good deal of liturgical music (including eight masses and two requiems) as well as oratorios and orchestral and keyboard works.
> Born in Inzell, Bavaria, he moved to Salzburg, where he studied under Johann Ernst Eberlin. From 1750 he was organist at the Salzburg Cathedral, where he remained the rest of his life. After a visit to Italy in 1764-5 he set Metastasio's La Nitteti (his only opera) performed in Salzburg (1767), and in 1767 he collaborated with Mozart and Michael Haydn on the oratorio Die Schuldigkeit des ersten Gebots. Mozart, who had a high regard for Adlgasser's music, succeeded him as Organist at Salzburg Cathedral in 1777. Adlgasser's first marriage, in 1752, was to Maria Josepha, the daughter of his predecessor, J.E. Eberlin, at Salzburg Cathedral. Four years later he married Maria Barbara Schwab, and in 1769 the court singer Maria Anna Fesemayer (1743-82), who sang in Die Schuldigkeit and created the role of Ninetta in La finta semplice. Leopold Mozart stood witness to the third wedding.
> He died at Salzburg in 1777 of a stroke suffered while playing the organ."
> 
> [ 1:30 ]


----------



## philoctetes

I'm not a Facebook user but this guy on Twitter is on a roll

ウエスP(Wes-P／Mr Uekusa) BGT2018&AGT2018
@uespiiiiii

https://twitter.com/uespiiiiii


----------



## Guest

Here's a video from a Kevin Bridges show on how to kick start the economy. I dedicate it to progressive economists (snort) everywhere:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Snazzy




----------



## SixFootScowl

[video=facebook_share;198079584795894]https://www.facebook.com/TheGingerBilly/videos/198079584795894/[/video]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Watch for Scottish player wearing a kilt






.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty funny, right?


----------



## Ingélou

This is a video of clips of baby elephants, but you have to double click on it first.

[video=facebook_share;10220373287575364]https://www.facebook.com/jodi.greenblatt/videos/10220373287575364/UzpfSTY4MDcxNzQ5NToxMDE1Nzk4NzI5MjcyNzQ5Ng/[/video]


----------



## Jacck




----------



## KenOC

Jesus Christ vs Monte Python -- a parody of a parody of a...


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Ethereality




----------



## Dorsetmike

Cat duet


----------



## Ralfy

Sorry for any reposts. Some oldies but goodies: the weird Satanist guy


----------



## KenOC

The student driver chase scene from Naked Gun.


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> The student driver chase scene from Naked Gun.


loved this flick!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jacck

The Joker vs Pennywise. Epic Rap Battles Of History


----------



## Granate




----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT

Today as a tribute to the French and their sense of humour: Louis de Funès in Jerusalema challenge


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN: Popeye for President


----------



## clavichorder

My friend made this very ambitious and trippy Star Trek fan video, star trek on acid. Feel free to give it more views. Some parts are hilarious, and he really did his homework with the next gen series.


----------



## Flamme

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jacck

NEVER HOME ALONE with Donald Trump


----------



## Flamme




----------



## adriesba

This is really weird, and I found the ending hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Roflmao...


----------



## Jacck

Flamme said:


> Roflmao...


these videos are likely much more funny if you don't understand German. I can understand German and the fact that the spoken word does not correspond to the subtitles does disturb me.


----------



## Flamme

Me as well, and it is really bizarre...Another pearl...


----------



## NoCoPilot

Jacck said:


> these videos are likely much more funny if you don't understand German. I can understand German and the fact that the spoken word does not correspond to the subtitles does disturb me.


The temporal anachronisms don't disturb you???


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Buying a Multipla from Harold


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Dorsetmike

Maybe not hilariously funny, but still amusing


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

RUSSIAN CYBERPUNK FARM // РУССКАЯ КИБЕРДЕРЕВНЯ


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

Blackadder's Christmas Carol


----------



## Ingélou

See post below. Mea culpa. What it is to be young and internet-savvy.


----------



## Flamme

You shared sputnik lol:devil:


----------



## TxllxT

*Maxim Galkin - Distacionska*






One of the best Russian Jewish satirists of our times is Maxim Galkin. Here is his video that is satirizing the Zoom long distance education in Russia, which is a real mess. All the participants are being played by Maxim Galkin. Already his talent for dress up & make up is worth watching even when you don't understand Russian. (Alas, no English subtitles yet).


----------



## Flamme

Ingélou said:


> See post below. Mea culpa. What it is to be young and internet-savvy.


Hey was just kidding! Cant believe it you deleted it!


----------



## joen_cph

Yak flip - having fun


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

I don't know if this has been posted already but it's pretty hilarious.


----------



## TxllxT

*Child prodigies from Russia*

The Russian soul knows a way how to stave off the misery: they have a special TV program dedicated to child prodigies.
Her name is Agafia Korzun and she's now 7 years old.

Video from 2018, when she was 5 years old.





6 days ago:


----------



## Dan Ante

/////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Luchesi

TxllxT said:


> The Russian soul knows a way how to stave off the misery: they have a special TV program dedicated to child prodigies.
> Her name is Agafia Korzun and she's now 7 years old.
> 
> Video from 2018, when she was 5 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 days ago:


I see this and I think isn't it a shame that we have to reproduce ourselves and start all over again..


----------



## Dorsetmike

England winning a cricket test match reminded me of this one click "Show more" for words in text if you need them


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Trumps Greatest Golf Shot Video Here


----------



## Andrew Kenneth




----------



## Dorsetmike

The mind boggles!


----------



## Jacck




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Jacck

[video]https://cs-cz.facebook.com/mamapotrebujevino/videos/480147256512646/[/video]


----------



## Conrad2

Disclaimer: 2nd and 3rd video has profanity.


----------



## Conrad2

Some clips from one of my favorite comedy shows, Yes, Minister and its sequel.


----------



## Flamme

Are we almost there yet...



:devil:


----------



## Conrad2

This video bring back memories:





My ear plug was my nighttime buddy.


----------



## Conrad2

A funny piece I came across about failing:


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Conrad2

A wholesome video.


----------



## WNvXXT

Serge posted this one in The Russia Files...

I lol when the black dog came on around :29 into it


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Highwayman

From _That Mitchell and Webb Look_:


----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Flamme




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## TxllxT

SixFootScowl said:


>


Reminds me of H.G. Wells' 'The Island of Dr. Moreau', especially because of the sad undertone in the doggie's voice.


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Jay




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Rogerx

Drumathon LIVE May 2021 Highlights 
50 internationally renowned drummers playing for 7 days / 250 hours non- stop drumming!!!
Raising awareness and funds for mental health charities including Anna Freud Centre, Child Bereavement UK, MIND, UK Trauma Council, NHS Charities Together.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Drumathon LIVE May 2021 Highlights
> 50 internationally renowned drummers playing for 7 days / 250 hours non- stop drumming!!!
> Raising awareness and funds for mental health charities including Anna Freud Centre, Child Bereavement UK, MIND, UK Trauma Council, NHS Charities Together.


The guy raised 2.4 million UK pounds . Well done for charity :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann, Stefanie Iranyi - Zu Bethlehem geboren


----------



## TxllxT

*Extreme burping in public compilation*

Warning: funny & nauseating at the same time


----------



## Dmitriyevich




----------



## Rogerx

Ed Sheeran & Elton John - Merry Christmas :lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Polo match, just a bit different


----------



## Rogerx

Internet Trolling with Statler & Waldorf | The Muppets


----------



## Dorsetmike

Dutch car racing


----------



## SixFootScowl

Even if you don't like math, you will like this.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

If you were a teenager in America in the mid 70s you probably remember this one.


----------



## Ingélou

Welsh Terrier Puppies - wish we could have one...


----------



## Rogerx

Rowan Atkinson (Mr. Bean) European Anthem - 'Beethoven's 9th Symphony'


----------



## starthrower

Owners dog objects to him playing Mahler 5.


----------



## Rogerx

LIVE: Italians start 2022 with a dive into the Tiber river
Watch carefully, it's hilarious:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Cambodia's landmine-sniffing 'hero rat' dies at the age of 8
A true hero


----------



## TxllxT

Folk music video which shows lovely 'Fin de Siècle' shots + humour from St Petersburg


----------



## TxllxT

*For the people of Tonga*






For the people of Tonga (vulcanic explosion Hunga Tonga): the most intense HAKA ever...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

This is more of a fun video than funny.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## hammeredklavier

0 IQ Moments


----------



## Ingélou




----------



## Art Rock

This kid is going places...............


----------



## Luchesi

delete delete


----------



## mikeh375

Was Beethoven any good at music?

Philomena Cunk, fully qualified substitute music teacher 🎵


----------



## starthrower

Circa 1974 with special guest, Andre Previn.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## mikeh375

starthrower said:


> Circa 1974 with special guest, Andre Previn.



^^^......"sit down and take the weight of your arpeggios"...classic Eric Morecombe.


----------

